# Cusco | Nocturno y Cosmopolita .... By Koko Cusco



## koko cusco

Es este thread quiero mostrar la vida nocturna y cosmopolita de mi ciudad tiendas restaurantes y sobre todo la vida nocturna del cusqueño....

espero que les agrade saludos a todos...

Atte. KOKO CUSCO


----------



## koko cusco

*Primer envio*



Empezo a llover y la piedra de las veredas y los adoquines de las calles relfejan las luces nocturnas










Local del Banco de Credito










Palacio de Justicia










Como pasar por la avenida y no ver esto...santo domingo









Centro comercial en la avenida el SOL



















La Trattoria Italiana en el portal de mantas donde comienza la avenida el Sol y se junta con la Plaza de Armas del Cusco



















Un restaurant










La Bondiet una pasteleria donde venden sandwiches jugos cafes chocolates y esas cosas el dueño es cusqueño casado con un alemana ... me gusta por la ambientacion y por que hay periodicos y revistas que uno puede leer mientras toma su cafe muy bohemio el concepto










El Bar Peru la antigua barra del hotel CUSCO muy bonito sitio










Una tienda de prendas de alpaca bastante costosas aunque no tanto como las de vicuña.










Aqui un perunisimo infaltable BEMBOS... me llamo la atencion el combo uchucuta ja ja










Bueno y aqui la gente cusqueña celebrando el dia mundial del turismo y no vaser... una ciudad que vive del turismo la industria sin chimeneas










La joyeria ALDOS tienen unas joyas que cuestan una obsenidad ( miles de dolares)










Esta quedo curiosa desde el suelo todo se ve pequeñito je je










otro que llego para quedarse je je MC Donalds siempre luciendo atiborrado de gente










restaurant naturista la casa ecologica










aqui sigue el concierto










Vista del casa andina desde la calle, me gusta como se integro el muro inca iluminado con el hotel lo mismo vi pero mucho mas espectacular dentro del hotel Libertador




























estas ultimas ya no son de la plaza pero no queria dejar de mostrarlas hotel casa andina calle san agustin










una plazoleta cerca a Limacpampa














*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!
*​


----------



## koko cusco

Una de las tiendas de Alpaca 111










Una tienda de pura articulos de cuero no recuerdo el nombre










Tienda SOL Alpaca




















Iglesia de Santa Teresa










Un nuevo restaurant de comida oriental... Arabe, Maroqui, Indú me parecio totalmente nuevo e interesante




























Y esta ultima es un lugar de exposiciones de arte y pintura en la plaza regocijo, la muestra era SALAR de UYUNI Bolivia por eso los ladrillos de sal y esta suerte de maniqui atrayendo a los curiosos










*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!
*
​


----------



## koko cusco

otra entrega de fotos nocturnas

El VSP un bar con musica en vivo "rock" la moda en Cusco










Una joyería










Joyería Aldos










restaurant... me parece que es el INKA GRILL no estoy seguro










Alpaca 111 de la plaza de armas










Otra joyeria










Alpaca 111 plaza de armas










Golden Alpaca












*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!
*​


----------



## Tyrone

Excelente muestra fotográfica Koko, se nota que el Cusco no es un destino turístico de masas, sino mas bien exclusivo lo cual es bueno porque se preserva mejor la ciudad. Se ve mucho glamour, mucha exclusividad y elegancia  ... y todas las marcas son peruanas 



P.D. La tienda de cueros es Renzo Costa ...


P.D. 2 ... Los Bembos de Lima no tienen el combo Uchucuta !!!!!!!!!!!! :bash:


----------



## yvan789

muy buenas photos" sinceramente me gusta mas cusco de noche k de dia...en mi opinion (claro k de dia es muy bonito tambien )


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Bueno, no por que es mi tierra Cusco es lindo en cualquier momento...pero tiene algo de razon yvan789, de noche tiene un "no se que" esta loca ciudad, un plus.

Gracias por las fotos koko.


----------



## aquicusco

nice!,muy cheveres tus fotos koko,se valora tu trabajo,^^


----------



## J Block

Chéveres las fotos. Cómo se llama ese lounge con letras corridas estilo árabes? The two...moons?


----------



## pachacutec

Tyrone said:


> Excelente muestra fotográfica Koko, *se nota que el Cusco no es un destino turístico de masas*, sino mas bien exclusivo lo cual es bueno porque se preserva mejor la ciudad. Se ve mucho glamour, mucha exclusividad y elegancia  ... y todas las marcas son peruanas
> 
> 
> 
> P.D. La tienda de cueros es Renzo Costa ...
> 
> 
> P.D. 2 ... Los Bembos de Lima no tienen el combo Uchucuta !!!!!!!!!!!! :bash:


Estas seguro que no es un destino turístico de masas? Ya visitaste el Cusco como turista? También hay opiniones opuestas


----------



## papiriqui

wow muy variada la oferta nocturna de cusco!!!,,,por q hay sitios turisticos donde tienes q hacer mucho en el dia y casi nada de noche ...o si no,, solo discotecas.

me sorprende lo bien q se ve los interiores del mc donalds..mucho mejor q el promedio de eeuu .....


----------



## carlos07

Muy interesante el Cuzco de noche, la ultima vez que estuve por allá fue el 2000 y no recuerdo haber visto lugares tan exclusivos, fuera los hoteles, claro. Lo que mas me gustava era pasarla en la Plaza de Armas y en los bares, Mama Africa y Kuntur, creo? Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## *ClauDia*

Fascinante Cusco.


----------



## Tyrone

*Es ambiguo ....*

Si bien se puede comer rico y barato :lol: los hoteles (los buenos hoteles) son caros respecto a similares de otros paises de la región, además el costo de las entradas a los sitios de interés para los extranjeros es bastante elevado, asi como el tren a Machu Picchu entre otros .... bueno, seguramente para el nivel de vida del primer mundo sean precios accesibles, pero por ejemplo a mi que vivo en Lima y soy peruano me cuesta casi lo mismo un paquete de 3 días y 2 noches al Cusco que uno por los mismos días a Santa Marta o San Andrés en Colombia ... 



pachacutec said:


> Estas seguro que no es un destino turístico de masas? Ya visitaste el Cusco como turista? También hay opiniones opuestas


...Ahhh!!! .... si, si he ido al Cusco por si acaso, y más de una vez


----------



## koko cusco

J Block said:


> Chéveres las fotos. Cómo se llama ese lounge con letras corridas estilo árabes? The two...moons?


actually it's the tea rooms ... ja ja

casi le achuntas pero wenoo aqui algo de su publicidad para ver que ofrecen yo tambien vi que no es solo comida oriental



















por si no lo llegan a leer dice:

Es el primer Tea Rooms Lounge que abre sus puertas en Perú, un lounge con varios ambientes acogedores para lectores y personas en común que quieran pasar un buen rato con sus innumerables servicios, diferente tipos de tés y diferentes aromas y sabores, ensaladas, sandwich gourmet, platos de fondo, postres, tortas y helados como the ice cream palour ademas un bar con una gran variedad de tragos

*

Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!

*​


----------



## roberto_vp

Excelentes fotos, Cusco de noche también es muy bonito... y con mucha vida!


----------



## koko cusco

Los tritones en la pileta de la plaza de armas










la gente en la plaza










Una joyería










Tienda Trinidad Enriquez



















Joyeria en la plaza



















Arquerías










*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!​*​


----------



## J Block

Jaja, interesante el Tearooms Lounge.


----------



## 100%imperial

muy buenas fotos koko, sin duda de CSC de noche es una maravilla.... y claro hay de todo para todos


----------



## Inkandrew9

Cusco es Cusco y punto :colgate:


----------



## dra.naths

Ay que lindo thread!
wow Koko.. tus fotos de Cusco estan espectaculares.. es que CUSCO es ESPECTACULAR! me encanta!!!
aaaaaah quiero volver a Cuscoooo!!!.. 

pd.. supongo que tambien subiras fotos de San Blas de noche no?


----------



## koko cusco

dra.naths said:


> Ay que lindo thread!
> wow Koko.. tus fotos de Cusco estan espectaculares.. es que CUSCO es ESPECTACULAR! me encanta!!!
> aaaaaah quiero volver a Cuscoooo!!!..
> 
> pd.. supongo que tambien subiras fotos de San Blas de noche no?


De hecho que si, no tienes idea como han mejorado los locales haí pero bueno asu tiempo a su tiempo je je saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## brian_cusco13

tan chvres fotos
me encanta mi csc!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dra.naths

koko cusco said:


> De hecho que si, no tienes idea como han mejorado los locales haí pero bueno asu tiempo a su tiempo je je saludos y muchas gracias


aaayyy! si por mi fuera.. ya estaria en Cusco!!!
yo preferia ir por San Blas de noche.. tomar un cafecito o un chocolate caliente x ahi.. y caminar.. me gustaba mas estar por ahi que en la plaza.. por la plaza iba solo a comer.. ahi en plateros jeje..


----------



## koko cusco

bueno ya que pasamos a la siguiente pagina pues esto amerita mas fotos no!!! je je me esta dando bastante trabajo estos threads je je


----------



## W!CKED

Excelente thread!!!

La última vez que fui a Cusco entramos a un resto creo que se llamaba Fallen Angel, muy alucinante sería bueno que traigas fotos, creo que es bien conocida.


----------



## Alejo85

todo se ve ams bonito de la ultima vez q fui


----------



## Libidito

Que buenas fotos!!!!!! Posteenlas en el foro latinoamericano.


----------



## xever_7

^^ ^^Ya están ahí, pero igual la gente ni caso. En fin....


Muy buenas tomas, dan ganas de separar un vuelo de inmediato a Cusco.


----------



## koko cusco

xever_7 said:


> ^^ ^^Ya están ahí, pero igual la gente ni caso. En fin....


E vero!!! pero descuida pondremos mas y mas ya veras...!!!


----------



## Libidito

xever_7 said:


> ^^ ^^Ya están ahí, pero igual la gente ni caso. En fin....
> 
> 
> Muy buenas tomas, dan ganas de separar un vuelo de inmediato a Cusco.


Bueno no saben de lo que se pierden...


----------



## koko cusco

mas fotos... 

Otra joyeria A-1 ILARIA



















La plaza de armas y sus iglesias










comercio...










otra tienda de prendas de alpaca en Nazarenas










El fallen Angel discoteca y restaurant...




















El arco de santa clara










El museo de arte precolombino... y su maravillosa coleccion de obras de arte de diferentes culturas Chimu, Nazca, chancay, Inca, Paracas, etc etc etc










*
Uyariwaichis Kausachun Qosqollajta!!!​*​


----------



## cesarpoooool

Que bonito Cusco , me gusto bastante la foto del Palacio de Justicia :banana:


----------



## crlwaly1

Muy buenas fotos 

Salu2
Crlwaly
:lol:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Lindas fotos!!


----------



## koko cusco

mas fotos

Un al parecer nuevo hotel en Nazarenas no se la verdad...



















Una joyeria en Nazarenas










VSP



















Santa Clara y San Pedro










esta de de internet... La obra KUSIKAY teatro Gracilaso










Santo Domingo









​


----------



## dra.naths

un nuevo hotel en las nazarenas? en que parte?
porque ademas del Monasterio, esta el Inkaterra y el Cusco Plaza II

el VSP donde queda? en San Blas?


----------



## mangolight

que buenas fotos tio!, felicitaciones!, cuzco es increible!


----------



## koko cusco

dra.naths said:


> un nuevo hotel en las nazarenas? en que parte?
> porque ademas del Monasterio, esta el Inkaterra y el Cusco Plaza II
> 
> el VSP donde queda? en San Blas?


al costado del fallen angel.

VSP en las galerias de la merced avenida sol ROCK en vivo


----------



## dra.naths

aaah.. pero.. el inkaterra esta al lado del fallen angel.. no sabia que habia espacio ahi para otro hotel.


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> PALACIO DE JUSTICIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOTEL BOUTIQUE INKATERRA PLAZOLETA NAZARENAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOYERIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIENDA DE SOUVENIRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIENDA DE RENZO COSTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNIVERSIDAD DEL ARTE DIEGO QUISPE TITO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARCO SANTA CLARA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIENDA DE PRENDAS DE VICUÑA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOYERIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SANTO DOMINGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PILETA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 pa que lo sigan viendo paso muy rapido la pagina ...:nuts::nuts::lol:


----------



## koko cusco

DiCk_ArkITeC said:


> estan de ptm tus fotos koko , creo que te equivocastes de carrera deberias haber sido arquitecto o fotografo profesional


ja ja gracias brother no es pa tanto digamos que estoy saliendo de la etapa de amater je je quiza el hecho de tener experiencia como camarografo (video) de casi 10 años me ayuda a tener una mejor percepcion... y ubicacion lastima que no tengo una camara fotografica mejor (semi profesional por lo menos)je je... pero weno


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Te pasas Koko... excelentes fotos... ojalá ya no estés tan adolorido y puedas movilizarte mejor. Te mando un abrazo, pero no tan fuerte para no lastimarte la espalda.


----------



## koko cusco

Vane de Rosas said:


> Te pasas Koko... excelentes fotos... ojalá ya no estés tan adolorido y puedas movilizarte mejor. Te mando un abrazo, pero no tan fuerte para no lastimarte la espalda.


muchas gracias vane lo valoro mucho mas viniendo de ti


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas imagenes koko bro
mejorate xa tener mas fotos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MONINCC

brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas imagenes koko bro
> mejorate xa tener mas fotos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Asi es!!! queremos mas fotos tuyas...:banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Sip más fotos.... :banana:


----------



## aquicusco

Ojala estes mejor Koko,excelentes fotos!!:banana:


----------



## rasogu

koko cusco said:


> la votacion todavia no cierra brother...:lol::lol::nuts::nuts: :bash::bash:


No me martilles, me olvide poner el emoticon lo decia en forma de congoja

Recapitulando

"Eso quiere decir que el sticky no va a ser permanente" hno:

PD.  me has martillado doblemente, siendo yo inocente


----------



## koko cusco

rasogu said:


> No me martilles, me olvide poner el emoticon lo decia en forma de congoja
> 
> Recapitulando
> 
> "Eso quiere decir que el sticky no va a ser permanente" hno:
> 
> PD.  me has martillado doblemente, siendo yo inocente


ja ja pense que ya nos dabas por muertos y con cachita todavia ja ja...:lol::lol::lol: pero bueno hay tamos


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué rico debe ser caminar de noche por las calles cusqueñas!


----------



## koko cusco

kaMetZa said:


> Qué rico debe ser caminar de noche por las calles cusqueñas!


hace un frio terrible!!! je je y si llueve peor ja ja pero los cusqueños lo compensamos con unos roncitos ja ja saludos y gracias por el coment je je


----------



## kaMetZa

koko cusco said:


> hace un frio terrible!!! je je y si llueve peor ja ja pero los cusqueños lo compensamos con unos roncitos ja ja saludos y gracias por el coment je je


Será porque en Lima no llueve, que la lluevia me encanta y cada vez que voy a la sierra aprovecho en caminar bajo la lluvia, o incluso jugar con ella a pesar de poder caer resfriado o algo así. Además me gusta el frío ! 

Gracias por las fotos!!


----------



## koko cusco

mas fotos

La plaza lugar de reunion y punto de inicio de la intensa vida nocturna cusqueña... LA ZAPLA










MUROS DEL LUGAR MAS SAGRADO DEL IMPERIO INCA TODAS LAS HUACAS Y ADORATORIOS EN LA CIUDAD SE ALINEABAN CON EL ... KORICANCHA O TEMPLO DEL SOL











JOYAS










MAS JOYAS ...HAY BUENOS ARTESANOS PLATEROS EN CUSCO










SOUVENIRS










EL BAR DEL CARTAGENA LUXURY AND PROPERTIES










dos de internet de la obra KUSIKAY... teatro Garcilazo

El tordo o CHIHUACO CHUCHIKO en lengua quechua trae las lluvia y la bendicion al pueblo de KUSILLAJTA... kusi = alegre llajta = pueblo



















Casa Cabrera










Calle 7 culebras que divide a lo que es el hotel monasterio de un antiguo seminario si mal no recuerdo








































​


----------



## dannyhighrise

^^ Chevere!! Me encanta la magia que hay en esas fotos  Cusco allí voy!!!!


----------



## AQPCITY

*Lindo Thread* . . . . . . Felicitaciones KOKO esta muy chevere todas las fotos. tengo que volver al cusco muy pronto...


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos de la zapla de csc!! se ve bn chvr!!1


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Wow me perdi, ...que rapido avanza esta trenza
Buenas fotos Kokocusco.


----------



## MisteryWorld

Muy buenas fotos, este thread se merecia estar en permanent y todo gracias a Koko... 

PD:dannyhighrise que yo sepa Guayaquil es la perla del pacifico je


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Excelentes fotos koko, lo máximo Cusco!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Sin duda es El Thread


----------



## brian_cusco13

too en orden hasta la gran belleza del csc!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chikobestia

*Grande Cusco*

que onda soy nuevo en el foro, y wneo mi opinion va a que cuzco de las ciudades que conozco ha sido la ue mayor interes suiempre me causo
en todo sentido, es una gran ciudad con gente muy hospitalaria, estare por alla desde la prox semana ...ya les estare pasando la s fotos


----------



## MONINCC

Este thread ya ganó, no??




Pd: bienvenido chico bestia!!!


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> Este thread ya ganó, no??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pd: bienvenido chico bestia!!!


la votacion no ha cerrado pero va punteando


----------



## tacall

praticamente ya gano 

dberias hacer una edicion para los el sub foro latinoamericano


----------



## dannyhighrise

MisteryWorld said:


> Muy buenas fotos, este thread se merecia estar en permanent y todo gracias a Koko...
> 
> PD:dannyhighrise que yo sepa Guayaquil es la perla del pacifico je


^^ Ah pero es un comentario cariñoso a mi ciudad... en todo caso le pude haber puesto "La ciudad de los Reyes" o "Tres veces coronada villa".


----------



## koko cusco

tacall said:


> praticamente ya gano
> 
> dberias hacer una edicion para los el sub foro latinoamericano


esta ya pero la creamos junto con JBLOCK hace tiempo con el nombre de CUSCO NOCTURNO je je


----------



## tacall

jejueje xu.. ire a revisar


----------



## 100%imperial

Inkandrew9 said:


> Sin duda es El Thread


asi es 


q calidad koko...


----------



## Imanol

MisteryWorld said:


> Muy buenas fotos, este thread se merecia estar en permanent y todo gracias a Koko...
> 
> PD:dannyhighrise que yo sepa Guayaquil es la perla del pacifico je


A Lima tambien se le dice, desde tiempos coloniales, "Perla del pacifico", igual que a Guayaquil, Acapulco (creo), y varias ciudades mas XD.


----------



## koko cusco

Canelita said:


> Koko--¡el Ayllu!!! Justo te iba a preguntar si tenías fotos de este lugar...¿será posible que le tomes más fotos, sobre todo del interior??? PORFA...me dará mucha mucha pena cuando ya no esté...


*amiga a pedido tuyo aunque no muchas del interior por cierto se pusieron bravitos los mosaicos al querer sacar fotos del primer piso je je...*





































sin duda lo mejor del ayllu es su vista a la plaza...


----------



## ELMER

Existen varios tipos de ciudades, las grandes, las modernas, las mágicas y las encantadoras, Cusco tiene de mágica porque te permite viajar imaginariamente al pasado y de encantadora porque tanta belleza obnubila al extremo del éxtasis, y es que no solo es la más hermosa ciudad del sur, sino del Perú.

Y las fotos simplemente estupendas.


----------



## 100%imperial

eyyy elmer.. como cusqueño agradezco tu comentario.. es siempre agradable ver q los demas se lleven una grata impresion de Cusco.. ademas q compartimos algo... me encanta trujillo

y por cierto como como siempre buenas


----------



## koko cusco

ELMER said:


> Existen varios tipos de ciudades, las grandes, las modernas, las mágicas y las encantadoras, Cusco tiene de mágica porque te permite viajar imaginariamente al pasado y de encantadora porque tanta belleza obnubila al extremo del éxtasis, y es que no solo es la más hermosa ciudad del sur, sino del Perú.
> 
> Y las fotos simplemente estupendas.


gracias por el coment muy agradecido


----------



## Canelita

Koko, ¡gracias por la linda sorpresa! No sabía que tenían un segundo piso incluso. Qué lástima que estén restringiendo las fotos en El Ayllu, pero bueno, será por el impase con el Arzobispado del Cusco. Estoy leyendo que Starbucks ha desmentido que quiera arrendar el local--y creo que con toda la publicidad que ha suscitado la posible desaparición del Ayllu no hubiera sido una buena movida para ellos, de cualquier forma.

¡Muchos saludos y que te alivies pronto! :cheers:


----------



## MONINCC

:


ELMER said:


> Existen varios tipos de ciudades, las grandes, las modernas, las mágicas y las encantadoras, Cusco tiene de mágica porque te permite viajar imaginariamente al pasado y de encantadora porque tanta belleza obnubila al extremo del éxtasis, y es que no solo es la más hermosa ciudad del sur, sino del Perú.
> 
> Y las fotos simplemente estupendas.


----------



## darioperu

Muy buenas fotos, Koko tengo 4 fotos interesantes si me perfimetes lo posteo en tu thread.


----------



## koko cusco

darioperu said:


> Muy buenas fotos, Koko tengo 4 fotos interesantes si me perfimetes lo posteo en tu thread.


pues muy chevere que lo hagas dario adelante bienvenido!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13

beunas fotos bro.. me gustan !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

^^


----------



## koko cusco

Hermosa torre de santo domingo al atardecer



















nueva iluminacion de la iglesia de nazarenas




















hotel casa andina



















hotel libertador










centro comercial la merced










tienda










la merced










iglesia de san cristobal










la compañia de jesus









​


----------



## 100%imperial

fotazos.. koko t debes conocer el centro de pies a cabeza, local por local... bien ahh


----------



## ELMER

Que preciosas fotos maestro y que bella ciudad tienen, si me permiten el atrevimiento, a mi juicio Atenas, Roma y Cusco son los principales referentes históricos del mundo, salud por la capital histórica del Perú...:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## koko cusco

ELMER said:


> Que preciosas fotos maestro y que bella ciudad tienen, si me permiten el atrevimiento, a mi juicio Atenas, Roma y Cusco son los principales referentes históricos del mundo, salud por la capital histórica del Perú...:cheers::cheers::cheers:


caramba Elmer gracias por el coment je je


----------



## ELMER

koko cusco said:


> caramba Elmer gracias por el coment je je


Jejeje, de nada "Koko", pero no olvides que _"quien dice la verdad no miente"_...


----------



## brian_cusco13

se ve bn topas als fotos
La Merced tb 
las galerias tiene nbn diseño!!


----------



## MONINCC

QUE LINDO QUEDO LA CAPILLA DE SAN ANTONIO!!! HACE CUANTO ESTRENARON NUEVA ILUMINACION???


----------



## aquicusco

bello!!! y como no estar orgulloso de ser peruano y no solo de ser cusqueño,cuando entenderan algunos que ninguna ciudad compite con otra y que todos tenemos que ser UN pais... saludos!


----------



## koko cusco

aquicusco said:


> bello!!! y como no estar orgulloso de ser peruano y no solo de ser cusqueño,cuando entenderan algunos que ninguna ciudad compite con otra y que *todos tenemos que ser UN pais*... saludos!


me encanto tu comentario


----------



## ELMER

aquicusco said:


> bello!!! y como no estar orgulloso de ser peruano y no solo de ser cusqueño,cuando entenderan algunos que ninguna ciudad compite con otra y que todos tenemos que ser UN pais... saludos!


kay:kay:kay:kay:


----------



## MONINCC

aquicusco said:


> cuando entenderan algunos que ninguna ciudad compite con otra y que todos tenemos que ser UN pais... saludos!


Que romántico... jajaja :banana:


----------



## koko cusco

otra entrega ...

La torre y la luna










La casa del almirante










Nazarenas










Nazarenas y 7 culebras










Café











Unas de internet... KUSIKAY teatro Garcilazo




























Tienda



















Marcelo Batata











Luna nebulosa










El hotel monasterio










​


----------



## roberto_vp

La foto de la "luna nebulosa" está buenísima!


----------



## 100%imperial

muy chvres... sep, esa de la luna nebulosa esta genial.. saludos


----------



## koko cusco

roberto_vp said:


> La foto de la "luna nebulosa" está buenísima!


gracias lastima que no tenia el tripode a la mano sinoooo ja ja hubiera sido increible salio borrosita pero tiene su gracia

gracias por el coment


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotox, me encantan
q toke le das a lñas fotos
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! muy chvrs!!


----------



## MONINCC

koko cusco said:


> gracias lastima que no tenia el tripode a la mano sinoooo ja ja hubiera sido increible salio borrosita pero tiene su gracia
> 
> gracias por el coment


mmmmmm sacas unas fotazas


que marca es tu camara????


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> mmmmmm sacas unas fotazas
> 
> 
> que marca es tu camara????


una camara sony 7 megapixeles mas bien un formato casero je je


----------



## MisteryWorld

Pues buena publicidad por Koko se que la mayoria ahora se comprar una sony, jejeje

Realmente muy buenas fotos me alegra ver que el centro historico este empezando con los detalles de la iluminación

pondre algunas mias saludos


----------



## MisteryWorld




----------



## koko cusco

gracias por tu aporte jose ....kay:


----------



## koko cusco

mas fotos





































EL BAR PPZ 










ROCK EN VIVO EN EL PPZ




















unas tiendas




















el local de la UNSAAC




















En el paraninfo universitario 300 años contemplan desde este local esa hermosa iglesia cusqueña la compañia de Jesus


----------



## brian_cusco13

BUENAS FOTOS
UN DIA IEVARE LA KMRA A LA DISCO, XA COMPARTIRLAS TB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MONINCC

ESTA ULTIMA ESTA BUENAAAAAAAAAASA.... UNA FOTO DE POSTAL!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Qosqo Qosqo como te llamaban tus fundadores, eres ciudad petrea ciudad PUMA, en tus calles se respira el aire milenario de tu historia de tus glorias y grandezas pasadas, de tus templos y palacios imperiales y de tu bella arquitectura española ... Cusco eres como nuestro PERU eres inca y española... tu y solamente tu "la muy noble ciudad del CUSCO cabecera de los reynos del Perú"


----------



## 100%imperial

hermozo... me gutaron mucho Jose y koko ... excelente..



brian_cusco13 said:


> BUENAS FOTOS
> UN DIA IEVARE LA KMRA A LA DISCO, XA COMPARTIRLAS TB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


jajajaja si no Brian por q no la llevaste el sabado, facil cambiaste la camara por el chela q tenias en la mano.. jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## brian_cusco13

100%imperial said:


> hermozo... me gutaron mucho Jose y koko ... excelente..
> 
> 
> 
> jajajaja si no Brian por q no la llevaste el sabado, facil cambiaste la camara por el chela q tenias en la mano.. jajajajajajajajaja


OMG!!!!!!!!!!! tas seguro q era io¿? :cheers:

PD: Buenas fotos del PPZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rafo18

Mostra la foto del Paraninfo kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Muy interesantes la 2da y ùltima foto posteada. Salu2 Koko


----------



## koko cusco

Panoramica









La compañia










Nuestro APU con sus 6384 msnm tutela con los ultimos rayos de sol...



















Templo de San Blas con la luna ...










La calle Hatunrumiyoq donde esta la famosisima piedra de los 12 angulos










muros de palacios incas











Palacio del arzobispado










Rests.










la barra de la discoteca el GARABATO










centro comercial La Merced



















Paraninfo Universitario



















​


----------



## Chris_ALOR

:happy:


----------



## 100%imperial

estan chvres las panoramicas... buenas fotos koko... cada vez mejores tomas


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Me gusta darme una vuelta por este thread cada cierto tiempo, dejando que vayan colocando fotos... porque luego me gano con tremendas tomas que haces.

Muy chèveres esas fotos nocturnas.... maravilloso Cusco!


----------



## MONINCC

Estoy soñando??? Vane por aca?... jajaja :banana:


----------



## brian_cusco13

que chvres las imagenes q nos bridnas 
bro puxa felicitaciones de mejor a mejor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
grax 
q chvr nuestro csc!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martinni

Felicitaciones, por las fotos...Cusco simplemente expectacular...como siempre.


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> BUENAS FOTOS
> UN DIA IEVARE LA KMRA A LA DISCO, XA COMPARTIRLAS TB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ja ja con tal que no la cambies por chela!!! ja ja gracias man...



MONINCC said:


> ESTA ULTIMA ESTA BUENAAAAAAAAAASA.... UNA FOTO DE POSTAL!!!


gracias



rafo18 said:


> Mostra la foto del Paraninfo kay:


gracias




Inkandrew9 said:


> Muy interesantes la 2da y ùltima foto posteada. Salu2 Koko


definitivamente el tripode ayuda mucho



Chris_ALOR said:


> :happy:


je je gracias chris



100%imperial said:


> estan chvres las panoramicas... buenas fotos koko... cada vez mejores tomas


definitivamente el tripode es esencial brother!!! je je para lograr esas tomas



Vane de Rosas said:


> Me gusta darme una vuelta por este thread cada cierto tiempo, dejando que vayan colocando fotos... porque luego me gano con tremendas tomas que haces.
> 
> Muy chèveres esas fotos nocturnas.... maravilloso Cusco!


VANE amiga!!! .... muchas gracias un abrazo y muchos saludos que bueno que te hayan gustado




brian_cusco13 said:


> que chvres las imagenes q nos bridnas
> bro puxa felicitaciones de mejor a mejor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> grax
> q chvr nuestro csc!!!!!!!!!


gracias brother ja ja



Martinni said:


> Felicitaciones, por las fotos...Cusco simplemente expectacular...como siempre.


muchas gracias


----------



## aquicusco

bellas fotos,bello mi Cusco!


----------



## chikobestia

q linda ciuda Cusco


----------



## koko cusco

^^


----------



## Lictus

Muy buenas fotografias KOKO, el Cusco no tiene nada que envidiar a Lima, a pesar de no tener rascacielos como aca, nada le resta la el poder ser elegante y exclusiva ... esas fotos me recuerdan mucho a algunas ciudades de Suiza que sin perder lo tradicional son realmente muy cosmopolitas y vanguardistas... pero aun me queda la duda a que sabra ese uchucuta...FELICITACIONES


----------



## koko cusco

Lictus said:


> Muy buenas fotografias KOKO, el Cusco no tiene nada que envidiar a Lima, a pesar de no tener rascacielos como aca, nada le resta la el poder ser elegante y exclusiva ... esas fotos me recuerdan mucho a algunas ciudades de Suiza que sin perder lo tradicional son realmente muy cosmopolitas y vanguardistas... pero aun me queda la duda a que sabra ese uchucuta...FELICITACIONES


ja ja saludos lictus gracias por el coment pues si de hecho que el turismo le ha dado este cariz a cusco de ser tan noctambula y cosmopolita ... en verdad que si... 

El uchucuta es una variante de aji local una especia de crema picante hecha a base de mani rocoto, perejil, culantro (galleta o pan), y mucho pero mucho HUACATAY una hierba muy usada en la culinaria local es acompañante de carnes asados y papas de nuestra cocina posiblemente tenga un inicio inca y haya terminado en algo ya mestizo muy cusqueño UCHUCUTA si señor ja ja


----------



## MONINCC

Lictus said:


> Muy buenas fotografias KOKO, el Cusco no tiene nada que envidiar a Lima, a pesar de no tener rascacielos como aca, nada le resta la el poder ser elegante y exclusiva ... esas fotos me recuerdan mucho a algunas ciudades de Suiza que sin perder lo tradicional son realmente muy cosmopolitas y vanguardistas... pero aun me queda la duda a que sabra ese uchucuta...FELICITACIONES


HAY TIPOS DE CIUDADES... A LIMA COMPAREMOSLA CON BUENOS AIRES, SANTIAGO, SAO PAOLO, ETC

A CUSCO CON SUCRE, TOLEDO, VENECIA... CIUDADES HISTORICAS!!!

PERO TAMBIEN HAY CIUDADES COMO MADRID, LONDRES, MEXICO DF, ATENAS, ETC QUE SIENDO GRANDES CIUDADES MODERNAS, SON HISTORICAS Y CON BASTANTE PATRIMONIO ARQUITECTONICO DE TODAS LAS EPOCAS.


----------



## koko cusco

unas panoramicas...










hay por el fondo nuestro AUSANGATE










Santo Domingo CUSCO MESTIZO



















EL HOTEL LIBERTADOR




























Un Restaurant HINDU










VELLUTO ... las mejores crepes de la ciudad Tandapata San Blas mas de 50 variedades de crepes entre dulces y saladas EXELENTE!!!






































una callejuela










La catedral y la luna









​


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas pixs de nuestro cusquito!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 100%imperial

de lujo... esta muy buenas todas koko...

wow... uffff q ricoooooo lo q esta en la 11va foto...


----------



## roberto_vp

Ese crepe me mató! Hermosa la ciudad como siempre.


----------



## skyperu34

Como siempre tan hermosa la ciudad ! Esas panorámicas estan super buenasas y de postal !


----------



## MONINCC

:cheer::cheer::cheer:

KOKO, KOKO, ra ra ra... :lol:


----------



## antonio32133

jejeje Bien hay Koko cusco como no vives en chiclayo para q tomes fotos aca jejejejee, como siempre buenasas tus fotos


----------



## brian_cusco13

GREAT PHOTOS. CUSCO WILL BE ALWAYS THE CENTER OF THE WORLD


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas pixs de nuestro cusquito!!!!!!!!!!!


gracias man



100%imperial said:


> de lujo... esta muy buenas todas koko...
> 
> wow... uffff q ricoooooo lo q esta en la 11va foto...


je je la cosa es provarlo te recomiendo el lugar



roberto_vp said:


> Ese crepe me mató! Hermosa la ciudad como siempre.


ja ja seeee a mi mas eran como 5000 calorias ja ja ja



skyperu34 said:


> Como siempre tan hermosa la ciudad ! Esas panorámicas estan super buenasas y de postal !


muchas gracias sky se agradece el coment



MONINCC said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer:
> 
> KOKO, KOKO, ra ra ra... :lol:


ja ja ja este compare es la canelaaaa ja ja gracias brother :lol::lol:



antonio32133 said:


> jejeje Bien hay Koko cusco como no vives en chiclayo para q tomes fotos aca jejejejee, como siempre buenasas tus fotos


ja ja gracias, si mde dan sueldo y casa me mudo ja ja



brian_cusco13 said:


> GREAT PHOTOS. CUSCO WILL BE ALWAYS THE CENTER OF THE WORLD


sure!!!

gracias a todos por los comentarios


----------



## brian_cusco13

alguien entro y comento en ingles con mi nick OMG!!. quien será?!!!!
pero si es cierto !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp

^^ Qué miedo, supongo que ya cambiaste tu clave.


----------



## koko cusco

Mas de la movida NOCTURNA!!!

La catedral










mas de la plaza










Un cafe










Restaurante FUSIONES





































Un hotel










el PP...Z ja ja y no va ser










El Garabato


















mas locales nocturnos









​


----------



## MONINCC

SE VE QUE LA PASAS BIEN LOS FINES DE SEMANA? O TODOS LOS DIAS????


----------



## chikobestia

hermoso Cusco, muy buenas tus fotos koko. tendre el privilegio d estar nuevamente por alla mañana..
saludosss


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> SE VE QUE LA PASAS BIEN LOS FINES DE SEMANA? O TODOS LOS DIAS????


JA JA No tanto brother je je digamos que es un plus y que todo lo hago solo por el thread ja ja saludos monin!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

koko cusco said:


> JA JA No tanto brother je je digamos que es un plus y que *todo lo hago solo por el thread* ja ja saludos monin!!!


las escusas que buscas para tomar..... :lol::lol:

Buenas las fotos Koko..... sobre los platos ta que definitivamente son para extranjeros.... me moriría de hambre con un plato de esos... :lol::lol:


----------



## koko cusco

Chris_ALOR said:


> las escusas que buscas para tomar..... :lol::lol:
> 
> Buenas las fotos Koko..... sobre los platos ta que definitivamente son para extranjeros.... me moriría de hambre con un plato de esos... :lol::lol:


ja ja ja

descuida solo era el postre ... los cusqueños tambien acostumbramos comer bien taipa ja ja la


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> Mas de la movida NOCTURNA!!!
> 
> La catedral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mas de la plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restaurante FUSIONES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el PP...Z ja ja y no va ser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Garabato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mas locales nocturnos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


paso muy rapido


----------



## brian_cusco13

jaja muy wenas pictures koko!! c vn genialz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dra.naths

me encanto la 2da foto.. la de la Catedral tb está super!..


----------



## alvarobendezu

Después de Lima, Cuzco es la q mejor oferta culinaria tiene.
Buenas fotos!! gx por salir a las discotecas solo para mostrarlas acá.


----------



## brian_cusco13

PPZ rulezz
Garabato not anto xa mi edad 
Caos rulezzzz!


----------



## koko cusco

alvarobendezu said:


> Después de Lima, Cuzco es la q mejor oferta culinaria tiene.
> Buenas fotos!! gx por salir a las discotecas solo para mostrarlas acá.


JA JA lo que me falta es mas tiempo para salir mas ja ja ... ademas voy conociendo bueno lugares y ademas la paso chevere je je

saludos alvaro


----------



## koko cusco

dra.naths said:


> me encanto la 2da foto.. la de la Catedral tb está super!..


holaaaa amiga como has estado muchos saludos y muchas gracias por el coment ja ja


----------



## 100%imperial

buenas fotos koko nocturno...


----------



## MONINCC

GRANDE KOKO!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Como negar que cusco es muy nocturno y cosmopolita... va cayendo la noche y la ciudad se pone su mejor traje, su traje de luces




























Y la mesa puesta con velas te invita a ser noctambulo (Casa Andina)



















La bella mezcla de iglesias españolas con la arquitectura de palacios incas te invita a pasear (Iglesia de SAN BLAS)










Calle Hatunrumiyoc y piedra de los 12 angulos










Tiendas lujosas ... que otrora fueran incasicos recintos




















Conociendo barrios hispanicos bajo la atenta mirada de la curiosa luna (barrio de san blas)










(cuesta de san blas)



















Todo esto y mas es la noche cusqueña!!!
​


----------



## 100%imperial

wow esa foto de la luna esta en todas....


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos
gran recorrido q hicist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MONINCC

brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas fotos
> gran recorrido q hicist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Y solo para este foro... que en si solo te da una pequeña satisfaccion por compartir imagenes y que otros comenten!!! :banana:

Buenas fotos koko!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

:lol::lol: se ve tan fashion ese maniquí de alpaca 111 :lol::lol:

Buenas tomas koko kay:


----------



## dra.naths

q linda se ve la luna en san blas!


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> jaja muy wenas pictures koko!! c vn genialz!!!!!!!!!


ja ja gracias bryan siempre estimulan tus comentarios :lol::lol:



brian_cusco13 said:


> PPZ rulezz
> Garabato not anto xa mi edad
> Caos rulezzzz!


tienes razon el CAOS me esta faltando esa disco je je la proxima vez :lol::lol:



100%imperial said:


> buenas fotos koko nocturno...


JA JA es verdad y lo peor es que empiezo a disfrutarlo



MONINCC said:


> GRANDE KOKO!!!


:lol::lol: grazzie



100%imperial said:


> wow esa foto de la luna esta en todas....


es verdad tengo que aceptarlo hubo suerte je je



MONINCC said:


> Y solo para este foro... que en si solo te da una pequeña satisfaccion por compartir imagenes y que otros comenten!!! :banana:
> 
> Buenas fotos koko!!!


es verdad ojala ganara money tambien je je :banana::banana:



Chris_ALOR said:


> :lol::lol: se ve tan fashion ese maniquí de alpaca 111 :lol::lol:
> 
> Buenas tomas koko kay:


de verdad que si 



dra.naths said:


> q linda se ve la luna en san blas!


asi es AMIX je je

Gracias a todos por postear


----------



## brian_cusco13

OMG Algo paso con las fotos, espero q no sea lo mismo q le paso a Chocaviento !


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> OMG Algo paso con las fotos, espero q no sea lo mismo q le paso a Chocaviento !


XODER es que exedi el limite de 25 gigas de mi cuenta en photobucket ja ja yo y mi actitud compulsiva por poner fotos ja ja weno ya lo arreglo je je


----------



## Chris_ALOR

:lol::lol: verdad.... Chocaviento también ponía full fotos y le paso lo mismo....


----------



## koko cusco

mas del cusco nocturno

el oro de los incas ... refulgente igneo asi es Cusco en sus noches (vista desde la fortaleza inca de Saqsayhuaman)










Con imagen de española... (Iglesia de Santa Teresa)










Balcones hispanos... (Convento de Santa Teresa)










Moda ... tienda de alpaca 111










El nuevo BAR MUSHROOMS



















MC DONALDS CUSCO



















El restaurant de comida indu MAIKHANA





































callejuelas


















​


----------



## MONINCC

BIEN CON GANESH!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13

chvr la panoramica del csc, se ve recontra chvre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
la zona norte!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W!CKED

Dime tu consumes en todos los locales que sacas foto? xD


----------



## koko cusco

W!CKED said:


> Dime tu consumes en todos los locales que sacas foto? xD


mmm ja ja ultimamente en la mayoria ja ja digamos que es un plus ja ja :lol::lol:


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos!


----------



## 100%imperial

woooow. la primera esta espectacular


----------



## koko cusco

mas fotos de la noche cusqueña

Santa Teresa ... 










callejuelas










el cristo blanco... obsequio de la colonia palestina al cusco










ALPACA 111










mas tiendas










BAR PERU o el cuadro, el mejor Pisco Sour de la ciudad... dicen por haí ... lo recomiendo




















MAIKHANA comida INDU



















Iglesia de SAN BLAS



















PALACIO INCA... arquitectura mestiza










​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Estan bien pajas tus fotos, Koko  este thread es un extasis ... porseaca no me refiero a esa pastillita ...xD

Salu2


----------



## MONINCC

BUENA VOZ KOKO!!! 

TE TOCA IR A LA CALLE BELEN!!! UNA DE LA CALLES MAS VIOLENTAS DEL CUSCO, JEJEJE


----------



## dra.naths

estan lindas las fotos , me gusto la vista desde San Blás! 

me parece , o es Plateros???




koko cusco said:


> callejuelas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## J Block

Estan cheveres las ultimas fotos!


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos koko
buenos lugares!!


----------



## IDK'klabe

Siempre luciéndote. Buenísimas.


----------



## W!CKED

No pensé que Cusco era tan variado, te pasaste con las foto, gracias.


----------



## uranio

Buenas fotos...


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> BIEN CON GANESH!!!


es el restaurante de APU ja ja el de los simpsom ja ja



brian_cusco13 said:


> chvr la panoramica del csc, se ve recontra chvre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> la zona norte!!!!!!!!!!


la tome a las 2 de la mañana con mi hermano



roberto_vp said:


> Buenas fotos!


muchas gracias



100%imperial said:


> woooow. la primera esta espectacular


gracias chocherita



Inkandrew9 said:


> Estan bien pajas tus fotos, Koko  este thread es un extasis ... porseaca no me refiero a esa pastillita ...xD
> 
> Salu2


ja ja claro claro ... eso es lo que les das a las chicas en añonuevo compare ja ja ja ja :lol::lol::lol:



MONINCC said:


> BUENA VOZ KOKO!!!
> 
> TE TOCA IR A LA CALLE BELEN!!! UNA DE LA CALLES MAS VIOLENTAS DEL CUSCO, JEJEJE


oeee ja ja no seas malo pes chochera ja ja



dra.naths said:


> estan lindas las fotos , me gusto la vista desde San Blás!
> 
> me parece , o es Plateros???


sip es plateros amiga y por cierto la vista es desde Saqsayhuaman saludos



J Block said:


> Estan cheveres las ultimas fotos!



gracias patron je je



IDK'klabe said:


> Siempre luciéndote. Buenísimas.


ja ja gracias mano ja ja



W!CKED said:


> No pensé que Cusco era tan variado, te pasaste con las foto, gracias.


realmente hay mucho mas y sitios mas exclusivos todo va depender de las economias chochera ja ja pa que podamos ver esos lugares saludos



uranio said:


> Buenas fotos...


gracias compare je je

BUENO GRACIAS A TODOS POR LOS COMENTARIOS!!!


----------



## koko cusco

...


----------



## AQPCITY

wow,, en verdad que lo cosmopolita le cae al pelo al Thread y a la ciudad,,, que tal cantidad de locales y sitios de clase mundial... xevere cusco


----------



## brian_cusco13

q ciuad tan beia
obvio nuestro cusco!!!!!!!!!!
siempre asi, se ve recontra bn de noxe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dra.naths

el Palacio de Justicia de Cusco es una belleza.


----------



## 100%imperial

un verdadero lujo el centro de mi kerida ciudad... como extraño las noches cusqueñas.. perdido x ahi y por halla.. y por mas halla


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> mas fotos ... la luna asoma por hai curiosa
> 
> la catedral del cusco y la luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avenida el sol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callejuelas cusqueñas plazoleta de nazarenas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> las nazarenas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> una ventas ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> una galeria de arte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moda de invierno!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest fusiones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rest fusiones la barra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El palacio de justicia detalle de la fachada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desde otra perspectiva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


bueno con el permiso de ustedes las pongo volteando la pagina


----------



## W!CKED

Avenida el Sol verdad?, buenas fotos.


----------



## koko cusco

AQPCITY said:


> wow,, en verdad que lo cosmopolita le cae al pelo al Thread y a la ciudad,,, que tal cantidad de locales y sitios de clase mundial... xevere cusco


que bueno por que esa era la idea al crearlo y muchas gracias por los comentarios



brian_cusco13 said:


> q ciuad tan beia
> obvio nuestro cusco!!!!!!!!!!
> siempre asi, se ve recontra bn de noxe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


je je de veras que si



dra.naths said:


> el Palacio de Justicia de Cusco es una belleza.


si ojala tuvieramos mas edificios como ese en esa avenida 



100%imperial said:


> un verdadero lujo el centro de mi kerida ciudad... como extraño las noches cusqueñas.. perdido x ahi y por halla.. y por mas halla


je je sale el miercoles por que era mi cumple pero no lleve la camara lastimaaa ja ja



W!CKED said:


> Avenida el Sol verdad?, buenas fotos.


siii brother saludos!!!


----------



## koko cusco

fulgurante asi es cusco de noche!!!










El cristo blanco vigilando la ciudad










la tricentenaria universidad nacional de san antonio abad y una bella vista de la compañia de jesus










centro comercial la merced



















mas del mc donalds




























el restaurante indu maikhana ofrece un area dedicada exclusivamente al bar... y ofrce bebidas tipicas indus 



















callejuelas


















​


----------



## MONINCC

Que tal cambio en el templo de San Antonio


----------



## Wild_Swan

Esa panorámica nocturna que tomaste desde el mirador del Cristo Blanco (supongo) es realmente excelente. Grande, Koko Cusco!!


----------



## dra.naths

la callecita de la ultima foto se me hace conocida... :| me atreveria de decir que es Pumacurco.. lo es?? aish.. aunque alla todas las calles son parecidas.. jeje.. se ve bien la panoramica del Cusco  saludos!


----------



## alvarobendezu

Wow impresionado de Cuzco nocturno, las fotos del CC buenas, al igual q la Iglesia desde la U.
Cuzco está en otro level.


----------



## brian_cusco13

la iglesia q se ve desde la UNSAAC es la Compañia de Jesus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
se ve bien chvr
las fotos
como siempre koko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 100%imperial

pero q hermozas esas calles.. un placer para la vista


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Muy buenas las fotos Koko, una vez más te felicito por este gran thread kay:

Se ve interesante el c.c La Merced, no tienes más fotitos


----------



## W!CKED

Por lo que se ve al Mc le va bien, ya deberían pensar en más locaciones para Cusco xD

Buenas fotos!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Buenas fotos Koko!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13

mc donalds para full, mas que bembos !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> Que tal cambio en el templo de San Antonio


me parece que quedo exelente ... ojala la catedral y la compañia tengan la misma suerte...



Wild_Swan said:


> Esa panorámica nocturna que tomaste desde el mirador del Cristo Blanco (supongo) es realmente excelente. Grande, Koko Cusco!!


siii es desde el cristo blanco ... gracias



dra.naths said:


> la callecita de la ultima foto se me hace conocida... :| me atreveria de decir que es Pumacurco.. lo es?? aish.. aunque alla todas las calles son parecidas.. jeje.. se ve bien la panoramica del Cusco  saludos!


siiiiiii es esa calle je je gracias que bueno que te gustaron las fotos



alvarobendezu said:


> Wow impresionado de Cuzco nocturno, las fotos del CC buenas, al igual q la Iglesia desde la U.
> Cuzco está en otro level.


definitivamente la actividad turistica le ha dado este cariz al cusco esperemos que el turismo crezca aun mas para bien de nuestro pais



brian_cusco13 said:


> la iglesia q se ve desde la UNSAAC es la Compañia de Jesus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> se ve bien chvr
> las fotos
> como siempre koko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gracias compare siempre siguen mis fotos je je :lol::lol:



100%imperial said:


> pero q hermozas esas calles.. un placer para la vista


gracias KIOSHIIIIIIIIIIIII



W!CKED said:


> Por lo que se ve al Mc le va bien, ya deberían pensar en más locaciones para Cusco xD
> 
> Buenas fotos!


completamente de acuerdo y creo que deberia ser en la avenida de la cultura el lugar adecuado



CHIMUCHIK said:


> Buenas fotos Koko!!!!!!!!!!!!


gracias tiooooo je je



brian_cusco13 said:


> mc donalds para full, mas que bembos !!!!!!!!!!!


Bueno en mi opinion el bembos es 100 veces mas rico pero en fin je je


----------



## koko cusco

EDITADO


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Gracias Koko, esta simplemente esta genial, era día de San Valentin por esa fecha ?¿?¿?


----------



## MONINCC

koko encima de ese local indu habia un bar (no es VSP) sigue funcionando??


----------



## dra.naths

koko cusco said:


> siiiiiii es esa calle je je gracias que bueno que te gustaron las fotos


en serio es Pumacurco? wow! jaja.. extraño esa callecita... caminar por esa subidita hacia el hotel.. y cruzar por las callecitas para ir a San Blás.  espero volver.


----------



## brian_cusco13

LA EXCUSA XA IR AL VSP!!
bien con las galerias
ojala en mi cole se construya un gran centro comercial, seria chvr si supera A este !


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> koko encima de ese local indu habia un bar (no es VSP) sigue funcionando??


NO LO CONOCIA LA VERDAD QUE NO LO SE MONIN


----------



## koko cusco

MAS FOTOS!!!

CAE LA NOCHE ASOMA LA LUNA











SANTA TERESA










OTRA VISTA PANORAMICA NOCTURNA










UN BAR










OTRA TIENDA DE ALPACA










MAS MODA DE INVIERNO










RESTAURANT










EN LA CALLE PLATEROS










OTRA TIENDA DE SOL ALPACA










VISTA DEL BAR THE CROWN PRONTO FOTOS DENTRO XD










CALLEJUELAS









​


----------



## Captain Morgan

Koko : La foto de noche a la que titulas Santa Clara, no corresponde al Monasterio e Iglesia de Santa Teresa ? Podrías quitarme la duda ?


----------



## koko cusco

Captain Morgan said:


> Koko : La foto de noche a la que titulas Santa Clara, no corresponde al Monasterio e Iglesia de Santa Teresa ? Podrías quitarme la duda ?


SIII JA JA ES UN ERROR DE SANTAS JA JA YA LO CORRIJO TIENES TODA LA RAZON


----------



## brian_cusco13

siip xq son 3 diferentes:
*Santa Clara
*Santa Teresa
*Santa Catalina
siempre las confundo io tb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 100%imperial

chvrs las fotos.. la primera ta interesante con ese color de las nubes y la luna q se asoma


----------



## antonio32133

Asu se ven bien modernas esas tiendas


----------



## koko cusco

mas fotos otra panoramica...










esquina la universidad nacional la tricentenaria de san antonio abad










MUSHROOMS bar




























BAR PERU



















PPZ... bar




























CAFE en el centro comercial la merced










cqllejuelas


















​


----------



## 100%imperial

como siemrpe excelentes... interesante ese detalle de los baldes con las luces...


----------



## MONINCC

Me gustó el MUSHROOMS bar...


----------



## W!CKED

Bastante bohemio.


----------



## dra.naths

MONINCC said:


> Me gustó el MUSHROOMS bar...


sip! se ve muuuy bieeeen!


----------



## brian_cusco13

BUENAS IMAGENES DEL CUSCO COSMOPOLITA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alvarobendezu

Se ve bien el bar Perú. 
Q tan cara es la noche cuzqueña?


----------



## licopas

alvarobendezu said:


> Se ve bien el bar Perú.
> Q tan cara es la noche cuzqueña?


Tan cara como quieras que sea. :cheers:


----------



## alvarobendezu

Jaja, OK, debe d ser, con tanta variedad mostrada.


----------



## giansito

tengo que ir a cusco asi sea lo ultimo que haga, me gusta demasiado, y mostras las fotos gracias!:banana2:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Wow como avanza esta trenza, tantas imagenes que me perdi... exelentes fotos Koko.


----------



## alvarobendezu

Buenas fotos, aunque me desagradó ver la foto de una disko con peceras como escaleras.


----------



## merodeador

Que belleza de fotos, realmente refleja la vida que allá aprecia el turista. Me hizo recordar las veces que iba por allá.


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> mas fotos...
> 
> fuegos de artificio... quema de castillos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y llamando a los comenzales esta suerte de totem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Restaurant La cava de san rafael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> con un toque oriental entre pipas arabes musica disco DJ y comida indu arabe y marroqui y por supuesto muchas variedades de tes y postres muy buenos el THE TEA ROOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La discoteca CAOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dos mas del templo de santo domingo o parte del koricancha


quoteandome un poco antes de poner mas fotos...


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> La ultima imagen me encanta!!!


graias chochera XD!!!



100%imperial said:


> buenas... la ultima esta muy chvreeee


gracias



mkografo said:


> La noche cusqueña es simplemente magica


toy de acuerdo XD!!!



brian_cusco13 said:


> jaja ese kelvin con su pelo verde...
> chvre!!
> buenas fotoz koko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bash:


XD!!! y quien es kelvin?? lo conoces??



brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas fotos koko! me gustaron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



gracias bryan



merodeador said:


> Que belleza de fotos, realmente refleja la vida que allá aprecia el turista. Me hizo recordar las veces que iba por allá.


de verdad gracias... en cierta forma XD!!! je je


----------



## koko cusco

alvarobendezu said:


> Buenas fotos, aunque me desagradó ver la foto de una disko con peceras como escaleras.





Inkandrew9 said:


> Muy buenas fotos Koko, en especial la del Arcàngel Arcabucero, lo que si no me gustò mucho que digamos es el interior del THE TEA ROOMS. Salu2


aprecio mucho la sinceridad de ambos gracias


----------



## brian_cusco13

si claro koko, se pata es mi bro!! jajaj!!!!!!!!!!!!!
buenas fotoz!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luis_de_bolivia

Lindas fotos me encanta Cusco ojala este año pueda conocerlo en persona
hoye koko_cusco que pasó ya no te vemos en el foro boliviano
no tienes fotos del interior de la iglesia de La Merced? tengo curiosidad jeje

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888228


----------



## koko cusco

luis_de_bolivia said:


> Lindas fotos me encanta Cusco ojala este año pueda conocerlo en persona
> hoye koko_cusco que pasó ya no te vemos en el foro boliviano
> no tienes fotos del interior de la iglesia de La Merced? tengo curiosidad jeje
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=888228


hey saludos luis ... pues me he avocado mucho a los threads de lima... como el de lima mucho gusto bolivia en el subforo el hado propicio je je 

ya iremos retomando los threds de cusco

seria bacan tomar fotos dentro del templo pero la verdad es que esta prohibido pero si por hai me doy un tiempo las posteo en el foro boliviano saludos y gracias


----------



## koko cusco

mas de cusco noctambulo!!! y por supuesto cosmopolita

atardecer










fuegos de artificio ... quema de castillos



















reloges suizos en una joyeria!!!










THE TEA ROOMS



















la CAVA DE SAN RAFAEL





































portales de la plaza de armas...


















​


----------



## darioperu

te felicito jorge cusco por tu buen gusto en las fotografia


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos koko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
toooas estan en toooas!! !!


----------



## roberto_vp

Qué buenos locales.


----------



## mkografo

buenos los points, excelente cusco


----------



## 100%imperial

buenas fotos..

otro año q me perdera las fiestas y esta vez por las huelgas..


----------



## MONINCC

100%imperial said:


> buenas fotos..
> 
> otro año q me perdera las fiestas y esta vez por las huelgas..


Que salao... :bash:

Pd: Buenas fotos Koko!!!


----------



## koko cusco

darioperu said:


> te felicito jorge cusco por tu buen gusto en las fotografia


lo aprecio mas viniendo de DARIO XD!!! naaa gracias man!!!


----------



## chikobestia

*Cusco*

Hola, paso mucho tiempo para poder poner mis primeras fotos, espero que les guste... por cierto son de diversos viajes que hice a esta gran ciudad y los ultimos 2 meses q estuve viviendo en esta gran ciudad





























y bueno esta foto es d Saqsayhuaman ya anocheciendo











espero que les guste mis fotos, ire subiendo de a pocos mas fotos

Saludos!!


----------



## MONINCC

La última me gusta... 

Gracias por tus aportes chicobestia, esperamos ver mas fotoso tuyas!!!


----------



## ELMER

koko cusco said:


>


Tres fotos realmente espectaculares, que puedo decir, sino simplemente, única la capital histórica del Perú, un gusto, como siempre, visitar este thread


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grax x contribuir!!!!!!!!


----------



## 100%imperial

ey la ultima t salio muy bieennn

gracias por las fotos


----------



## koko cusco

darioperu said:


> te felicito jorge cusco por tu buen gusto en las fotografia


muchas gracias



brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas fotos koko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> toooas estan en toooas!! !!


+1 tio gracias



roberto_vp said:


> Qué buenos locales.


estoy de acuerdo!!!



mkografo said:


> buenos los points, excelente cusco


je jees verdad cusco modestia aparte es una de las ciudades con la mejor vida nocturna que conozco



100%imperial said:


> buenas fotos..
> 
> otro año q me perdera las fiestas y esta vez por las huelgas..


ls proxima vez seraaa¡¡¡



MONINCC said:


> Que salao... :bash:
> 
> Pd: Buenas fotos Koko!!!


hey muchas gracias man



chikobestia said:


> Hola, paso mucho tiempo para poder poner mis primeras fotos, espero que les guste... por cierto son de diversos viajes que hice a esta gran ciudad y los ultimos 2 meses q estuve viviendo en esta gran ciudad
> 
> 
> y bueno esta foto es d Saqsayhuaman ya anocheciendo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> espero que les guste mis fotos, ire subiendo de a pocos mas fotos
> 
> Saludos!!


esta ultimaes genial!!!



ELMER said:


> Tres fotos realmente espectaculares, que puedo decir, sino simplemente, única la capital histórica del Perú, un gusto, como siempre, visitar este thread


caramba elmer no sabes cuanto aprecio tus comentarios


----------



## koko cusco

Bueno gracias a todos por seguir el thread desde el 2008 :lol::lol: por cierot tengo mas material je je XD!!! ahora pongo mas fotos ...

LARGA VIDA AL THREAD!!! 

saludos XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Crepusculo y la torre de Santo Domingo










futuro cura contemplando el mundo exterior...










Fuego en el cielo










Nueva iluminacion de la pileta de la plaza de armas




























otra tienda de alpaca 111










una tienda... PERU ARTCRAFFTS



















CATEDRAL Y BALCON










La esquina de marques escuela de bellas artes



















​


----------



## 100%imperial

wow.... todas estan buenasas.... la 1, 2 y 4 están esplendidas... 

quedo chvre la pileta ahh..

saludos koko


----------



## alibiza_1014

Lindas fotos Koko, realmente de noche la ciudad se ve espectacular, muy buena la iluminación que le han puesto a la Plaza. Te felicito por mostrarnos esta bella ciudad, orgullo del Perú.


----------



## koko cusco

alibiza_1014 said:


> Lindas fotos Koko, realmente de noche la ciudad se ve espectacular, muy buena la iluminación que le han puesto a la Plaza. Te felicito por mostrarnos esta bella ciudad, orgullo del Perú.


muchas gracias ... para mi doblemente contento primero muestro mi ciudad segundo comparto mis fotos con todos ... saludos


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> wow.... todas estan buenasas.... la 1, 2 y 4 están esplendidas...
> 
> quedo chvre la pileta ahh..
> 
> saludos koko


tuve suerte por que el crepusculo en esta epoca deja ese alo plomizo que se ve en la foto ... asi es la fotografia aunque aveces la camara no capte lo que ve la vista pero aveces tambien es posible como en esa foto gracias por el comentario kioshi saludos


----------



## mkografo

las fotos de la pileta estan de lujo...


----------



## MONINCC

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh aun no vi personalmente la pileta, por las fotos se ve que quedó muy muy bien!!

Larga vida al thread.. joven KOKO  y buenas fotos!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13

hermosas imagenes koko!!!
la iluminacion de la plaza quedo esplendida
me encanta!!!
buenisimas fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

mkografo said:


> las fotos de la pileta estan de lujo...


hey gracias mknografo!!!


----------



## koko cusco

mas fotos

el nuevo colorido de la pileta de la plaza de armas 




























unas de turista transeunte en la avenida el sol




























el restaurant y bar AJI




























la vista desde el AJI... hacia la plaza de armas y la nueva pileta










plaza SAN FRANCISCO










callejuela










​


----------



## mkografo

^^ufff te pasas koko, dejas la valla muy alta a los demas foristas cusqueños, una vez mas excelentes fotoskay:


----------



## 100%imperial

wow..... lo vuelvo a decir... cada vez mejores fotos....... 

koko cambiaste de cámara??? jajajajajajaa


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> wow..... lo vuelvo a decir... cada vez mejores fotos.......
> 
> koko cambiaste de cámara??? jajajajajajaa


heyyyy kioshi te maleas ja ja ... gracias man las plagee de flickr ja ja nadaaa son mias es que ese cielo azul intenso antes de caer la noche ayuda mucho en las fotos le da otro aire ... en fin por cierto es la misma SONY que tenia je je seguro pronto me comprare una mas competitiva je je una semiprofesional del hecho...

por cierto las fotos que posteaste tu tambien estan cheveres sobre todo esa de santa teresa estaba buenaza ...


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Bien ahí koko! Cusco bella como siempre!


----------



## brian_cusco13

koko te salen perfectas las imagenes
!!!
felicitaciones
nuestro cusco se ve tan hermoso como siempre!!!


----------



## MONINCC

La décima es la que mas me gusta de esta tanda. La plaza se ve bien, pero pienso que se puede mejorar la iluminación y el diseño de la plaza tambien.


----------



## koko cusco

mkografo said:


> ^^ufff te pasas koko, dejas la valla muy alta a los demas foristas cusqueños, una vez mas excelentes fotoskay:


gracias ... la gente tambien tiene lo suyo ehhh je je


----------



## Alejo_paisa

Cuzco es mágica!!!! yo la quiero conocer (espero sea pronto)


----------



## chikobestia

Koko pareces fotografo pro! jejej la verda que siempre quedo impresionado con los atardeceres de Cusco y esos cielos que me descuadraban por lo bello que es.Aunque las luces de las piletas no son de mi agrado pero de hecho se convertira en atractivo turistico y todo el mundo empezara a tomarse fotos  ...algo similar como paso con una pileta horrible que puso la Muni de Miraflores en la entrada del Parque Kenedy con colores parecidos pero que ahora veo a muchos turistas tomandose fotos jeje al final cumplio su funcion

Saludos a toos los que aman Cusco!


----------



## koko cusco

chikobestia said:


> Koko pareces fotografo pro! jejej la verda que siempre quedo impresionado con los atardeceres de Cusco y esos cielos que me descuadraban por lo bello que es.Aunque las luces de las piletas no son de mi agrado pero de hecho se convertira en atractivo turistico y todo el mundo empezara a tomarse fotos  ...algo similar como paso con una pileta horrible que puso la Muni de Miraflores en la entrada del Parque Kenedy con colores parecidos pero que ahora veo a muchos turistas tomandose fotos jeje al final cumplio su funcion
> 
> Saludos a toos los que aman Cusco!


en parte estoy de acuerdo en parte no!!! je je ... creo que la intervencion de la pileta era necesaria... en cuanto a los colores pues creo son demasiados pero no creo que la misma luz amarilla que predomina en la plaza tan mal iluminada hoy desmerece las iglesias y un tono en mas amarillo en la pileta como antes desmerece mucho...

no veo mal los colores sino creo que son muchos y por cierto la pileta de miraflores que mencionas no me parece fea pero es mi opinion personal creo que he visto la iluminacion de quito por ejemplo o la de cuenca u otras ciudades en ecuador que superan de lejos las que tenemos en lima o el resto del peru haciendo uso de colores armonicamente ... en fin esto siempre es polemico... pero en fin le da mas colorido a esta glamorosa vida nocturna de cusco


----------



## koko cusco

SAN PEDRO



















hermoso ocaso desde el koricancha










plaza de armas










Iglesia de San Francisco










BAR BULLFROG



















lounge TOMA 1



















Calle TUYUMAYU










un restaurant en san blas










cuesta de san blas


----------



## MONINCC

No sabia que San Peter estaba semiiluminada...


----------



## brian_cusco13

muy wenas fotos!!
sii casi todos los templos ya tienen iluminacion!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> No sabia que San Peter estaba semiiluminada...


hace tiempazooo man XD!!


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> muy wenas fotos!!
> sii casi todos los templos ya tienen iluminacion!!!!!!!!!!


y la plazaaaa naaa!!! en fin XD!!!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Cusco mágico y nocturno...*

PRECIOSAS FOTOS !!!!... dan ganas de estar recorriendo ahorita mismo esos hermosos lugares...


----------



## koko cusco

Miraflorino said:


> PRECIOSAS FOTOS !!!!... dan ganas de estar recorriendo ahorita mismo esos hermosos lugares...


saludos dodi despertaste el thread je je XD!!! gracias por el coment ...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Muy buenas fotos, me llama la atenciòn ese lounge TOMA 1, las ranitas y sobretodo la presiosa iglesia de Sn Pedro. Salu2 Koko


----------



## W!CKED

Ninguna ciudad le gana a Cusco en cuanto a diversión nocturna xD


----------



## koko cusco

W!CKED said:


> Ninguna ciudad le gana a Cusco en cuanto a diversión nocturna xD


pues sabes que es muy posible eso?? XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> Muy buenas fotos, me llama la atenciòn ese lounge TOMA 1, las ranitas y sobretodo la presiosa iglesia de Sn Pedro. Salu2 Koko


lo curioso es que todo esta relacionado con cine y peliculas... y por cierto son nombres que sugieren los platos ... pero con nombres de peliculas XD!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Jajaja, me imagino.


----------



## juanjoxy

espectaculare ......


----------



## brian_cusco13

SIIP, Esta calle debe ser maruri!!!!!!!!!


----------



## antonio32133

Vacan las fotos..


----------



## pierinho141516

wow q lindo es CuScooo


----------



## koko cusco

juanjoxy said:


> espectaculare ......


muchas gracias junjo



brian_cusco13 said:


> SIIP, Esta calle debe ser maruri!!!!!!!!!


en efecto...



antonio32133 said:


> Vacan las fotos..


Gracias antonio



pierinho141516 said:


> wow q lindo es CuScooo


gracias y bienvenido al thread peruano XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

vaya pasamos del post 500 !!!

:rofl::rofl::colgate::colgate:kay:kay:

gracias a todos los que han visto y comentado en el thread XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

mas fotos...

Plaza de Armas










Iglesia de San Cristobal










Iglesia de Santa Clara










Una exposicion en la calle de Bellas Artes parque de arboles quemados en la calle Marquez




























La pileta de la plaza de armas



















una joyería










Santo Domingo










callejuelas!!!...

Alabados










otra...









​


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenísimas como siempre!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me gusto la exposición en el paseo...  Eso también le da más vida a las vías peatonales. 

No te dijeron nada Koko por tomar foto a la joyería?¿?¿ 

Chevre el thread kay:


----------



## koko cusco

roberto_vp said:


> Buenísimas como siempre!


caramba gracias ROBERTO!!!... sobre todo viniendo de un fotografo bueno ... mas aun todavia...!!!!


:banana:


----------



## koko cusco

Chris_ALOR said:


> Me gusto la exposición en el paseo...  Eso también le da más vida a las vías peatonales.
> 
> No te dijeron nada Koko por tomar foto a la joyería?¿?¿
> 
> Chevre el thread kay:


pues debe ser la 20ava vez que por esa calle con la camara lista y calibrada para la foto pero siempre hay un wachiman o alguien mirando pero esta vez estaba en un angulo que no me veian y la unica persona dentro estaba atendiendo a alguien XD!!!

ya he pasado roche por fotografiar joyerias XD!!!... lo bueno es que quedo superbien


----------



## W!CKED

Oye cómo te dejaron tomar fotos a la joyería?, yo cuando quise hacer lo mismo no me dejaron xD


----------



## MONINCC

Esa foto de los arboles es de hace tiempo, no? ...hoy vi otra exposición


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenisimas fotos koko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

W!CKED said:


> Oye cómo te dejaron tomar fotos a la joyería?, yo cuando quise hacer lo mismo no me dejaron xD


pues la tome desde un angulo en el que la persona dentro no me veia... y ademas me fije que estaba ocupada y la persona que cuida la puerta no estaba... je je corrio algo de adrenalina tambien XD!!!... y salio bien que es lo mejor en este caso je je


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> Esa foto de los arboles es de hace tiempo, no? ...hoy vi otra exposición


es verdad las tenia hace algun tiempo como 1 mes pero ya me habia olvidado de mi thread XD!!! je je


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> buenisimas fotos koko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gacias BRYAN


----------



## Inkandrew9

Què expo para mas rara, la de los arboles quemados, ese Sr de Sipàn esta bien xeere.

Salu2 Koko y grax x las fotos


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> Què expo para mas rara, la de los arboles quemados, ese Sr de Sipàn esta bien xeere.
> 
> Salu2 Koko y grax x las fotos


Lo que yo entendi de la muestra es crear conciencia de la quema indiscriminada de los bosques nativos en la epoca de invierno que se da en el cusco... mostrando este bosque de arboles amorfos que es lo que el hombre deja a su paso mas que leños y maderas quemadas... eso es lo que entendi... no destruyamos el medio ambiente no nos quedemos con esto....

desde mi optica...XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> Què expo para mas rara, la de los arboles quemados, ese Sr de Sipàn esta bien xeere.
> 
> Salu2 Koko y grax x las fotos


solo para redundar el tema...










pues solo queri postear esta foto andres la cual no pensaba mostrar por que no me habia quedado tan buena pero te la muestro para ti en especial... representa un arbol quemado enfermo en una cama de hospital y creo que es lo que la muestra queria transmitir nuestros bosques en sudamerica estan enfermos por culpa de la mano del hombre y los estamos reduciendo a leños quemados...
​


----------



## Inkandrew9

A yaaa!!! ahora si entiendo pues, tienes que explicar px Koko, uno no es adivino ... :hahano: ... 

Salu2


----------



## 100%imperial

de lujo Marquez, otras calles mas ya deberian correr la suerte de esta... buenas tomas


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> A yaaa!!! ahora si entiendo pues, tienes que explicar px Koko, uno no es adivino ... :hahano: ...
> 
> Salu2


no problem
XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> de lujo Marquez, otras calles mas ya deberian correr la suerte de esta... buenas tomas


totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## chikobestia

buenisimas fotos koko!


----------



## koko cusco

chikobestia said:


> buenisimas fotos koko!


gracias brother ya pongo más fotos luego...


----------



## koko cusco

mas fotos!!!

El perfil de Santo Domingo










Catedral y triunfo










pileta










Lounge TOMA 1 










Joyeria ILARIA










Tienda de alpaca










Restaurant y diablos "saqras" Paucartambinos










Joyería










Palacio Arzobispal










COMPAÑIA DE JESUS










plaza de armas










La Merced










​


----------



## MONINCC

Mejor que no iuminen esos templos si lo haran de mal gusto como La Merced


----------



## roberto_vp

Bueno se ve medio rara aunque no diría fea.


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> Mejor que no iuminen esos templos si lo haran de mal gusto como La Merced


na que ver no es nueva... esa iluminacion la pusieron cuando comcluyeron la peatonlaizacion de esa calle hace años en el gobierno de Valencia todavia, la foto es del año pasado... de noviembre masomenos... hoy ya no las encienden para nada... simplemente una iglesia sin luz más en la noche de cusco...

En eso parece que te escucharon XD!!!

como puedes ver en la penultima foto se ve que ya ni se enciende esa iluminacion...


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos koko!!!!!!!!!!!!
toas de lujo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

roberto_vp said:


> Bueno se ve medio rara aunque no diría fea.


+1


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas fotos koko!!!!!!!!!!!!
> toas de lujo!!!!!!!!!!


gracias brother


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me gustan las fotos del Palacio Arzobispal y la última toma... se ve tan viva la ciudad de Cusco por la noche. Saludos koko :hi:


----------



## koko cusco

Chris_ALOR said:


> Me gustan las fotos del Palacio Arzobispal y la última toma... se ve tan viva la ciudad de Cusco por la noche. Saludos koko :hi:


gracias CALOR je je


----------



## Chris_ALOR

waaa :gaah::gaah: Koko las fotos!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Chris_ALOR said:


> waaa :gaah::gaah: Koko las fotos!!!!


bueno ya estan de vuelta... por cierto mas fotos pronto je je... ando sin tiempo ultimamente


----------



## MONINCC

koko, no te olvides de fotogrfiar la paccha de Pumacchupan... está impresionante


----------



## ELMER

Guau!!!!!!!!, en verdad Cusco es una ciudad sensacional, las fotos lucen espectaculares, ahora entiendo que con toda justicia nuestra capital histórica sea considerada como la "Roma de América" como lo describe el historiador Raul Porras Barrenechea e incluso actualmente la "Dirección Regional de Turismo de Cusco" (http://sisbib.unmsm.edu.pe/Bibvirtual/Libros/linguistica/legado_quechua/el_cuzco.htm o http://www.dirceturcusco.gob.pe/inventario/inventario.php).



Para quitarse el sombrero ante tan bella ciudad y mis respetos para los autores de tan bello trabajo pictográfico.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

koko cusco said:


> mas fotos!!!
> 
> 
> COMPAÑIA DE JESUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


A mi me parece mas agradable esta iluminación... 
La detallada le quita dimension, volumetria y las sombras naturales de un edificio como estos.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Buenas fotos koko cada vez mejores.


----------



## MONINCC

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> A mi me parece mas agradable esta iluminación...
> La detallada le quita dimension, volumetria y las sombras naturales de un edificio como estos.


Una adecuada iluminacion justamente resaltaria aun mas estas caracteristicas que dices. Eso se debe hacer primero con una maqueta y no al champu.


----------



## koko cusco

ELMER said:


> Guau!!!!!!!!, en verdad Cusco es una ciudad sensacional, las fotos lucen espectaculares, ahora entiendo que con toda justicia nuestra capital histórica sea considerada como la "Roma de América" como lo describe el historiador Raul Porras Barrenechea e incluso actualmente la "Dirección Regional de Turismo de Cusco" (http://sisbib.unmsm.edu.pe/Bibvirtual/Libros/linguistica/legado_quechua/el_cuzco.htm o http://www.dirceturcusco.gob.pe/inventario/inventario.php).
> 
> 
> 
> Para quitarse el sombrero ante tan bella ciudad y mis respetos para los autores de tan bello trabajo pictográfico.



vaya gracias ELMER


----------



## koko cusco

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Buenas fotos koko cada vez mejores.


gracias kuntur


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> Una adecuada iluminacion justamente resaltaria aun mas estas caracteristicas que dices. Eso se debe hacer primero con una maqueta y no al champu.


me pregunto cuando veremos bien ilumnadas la catedral y la compañia???

mmm espero no tener que esperar demasiado XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> JAJA EL FALLEN
> esa disco.......


es curioso pero el fallen no es una discoteca... es un restaurant pero los dueños que son gays y son cusqueños organizan estas fiestas una vez cada año...


----------



## 100%imperial

noooo... pasooo... jajaja


----------



## Inkandrew9

koko cusco said:


> ja ja ja ... guardaaaa ja ja
> 
> no te emociones ja ja no posteo fotos de esos lugares ja ja ja


:lol: una cosa es que no postees y otra muy diferente que no las tomes ... :nuts:



Chris_ALOR said:


> y seguro tu eres el primero en apuntarte ahí.... XD


:lol: ... si tu àdale (seguro tu eres el que quiere visitar ese restaurant) ...



koko cusco said:


> +1 ja ja ja ja


V`este, por cierto que no solo encontrè esa foto, tambièn otras del museo inca, Av del Sol, etc, pero no van en este thread pues.

Salu2 Malpensados :bash:


----------



## Lightton

Buenas fotos, jeje y para todos los gustos.


----------



## MONINCC

Lightton said:


> Buenas fotos, jeje y para todos los gustos.


Asi es :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## brian_cusco13

siii recontra
esa disk disco es de ambiente 
:s!!!!!!


----------



## MONINCC

A Koko tb le falta fotos de Belem en la madrugada, a la altura del puente!!!...full cuchillazo, jajaja


----------



## ruben-gdl

MUY BUENO VER UN PERU DISTINTO POR LA NOCHE

SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

ruben-gdl said:


> MUY BUENO VER UN PERU DISTINTO POR LA NOCHE
> 
> SALUDOS DESDE MEXICO!!!!


saludos y bienvenido al foro peruano amigo de mexico


----------



## koko cusco

recuerdan esta foto... unas dos semanas despues que le saque foto... asaltaron la joyería en la calle triunfo... distrayendo a la vendedora unos supuesto clientes mientras uno de los ladrones sustrajo la escultura que vemos aqui... ya que no tenia un vidrio de protección pero lo bueno es que atraparon a los ladrones dos cuadras mas abajo y recuperaron esta preciosa escultura... valorizada en nada menos que 10000 dolares... 
​


----------



## koko cusco

más fotos... 

plaza san francisco










plaza de armas










hermoso chrysler de 1925



















exposición de arte interpretación de cuadros de la escuela cusqueña por artista y profesor de bellas artes cabe destacar es uso de brocados de pan de oro 





































joyería ILARIA










Pumaq Paqcha



















callejuelas










Marquez peatonal









​


----------



## MONINCC

Creo que ya no quedan cables colgados en Marques?


----------



## Victor23peru

WOWOWOWOWOWOWWWW KUSKO ME ENKANTO COOOOLLLL LA CITY IMPERIAL! IA ESTARE X AKI MAS SEGUIDO^^


----------



## 100%imperial

wow.. muy buenas tomas, me pregunto cuando haran la remodelacion de la plaza san francisco (si es q la hacen)... espero q mas terminen como marques.. cierto, el otro dia lei en un diario q ya habian terminado los trabajos de cableado subterraneo en las principales calles del C.H.


----------



## brian_cusco13

BUENAS FOTOS 
SE VNE IMPRESIONANTES
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13

koko cusco said:


> recuerdan esta foto... unas dos semanas despues que le saque foto... asaltaron la joyería en la calle triunfo... distrayendo a la vendedora unos supuesto clientes mientras uno de los ladrones sustrajo la escultura que vemos aqui... ya que no tenia un vidrio de protección pero lo bueno es que atraparon a los ladrones dos cuadras mas abajo y recuperaron esta preciosa escultura... valorizada en nada menos que 10000 dolares...
> ​


azuuu pero q historia...
q bn q haian atrapado a esos ladrones
la escultura sew ve bien!!!!!!1


----------



## roberto_vp

Muy vistosa la noche cusqueña como siempre.


----------



## betocomics

Cusco se ve genial,me encantó la fuente


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> Creo que ya no quedan cables colgados en Marques?


ya no habían ... desde que intervinieron con la peatonalización de la calle


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> wow.. muy buenas tomas, me pregunto cuando haran la remodelacion de la plaza san francisco (si es q la hacen)... espero q mas terminen como marques.. cierto, el otro dia lei en un diario q ya habian terminado los trabajos de cableado subterraneo en las principales calles del C.H.


mmm??? primera noticia por que las calles siguen igual XD!!! o quizas si??? la verdad no se pero lo dudo


----------



## koko cusco

Y pasamos del post 600 ehhh :banana::banana::banana: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

: compartiendo cusco nocturno con el foro :grouphug:

:tyty::cheers1:  hasta lloro de la emoción yaaaaa ja ja no tanto

mg:

lo unico que puedo hacer es prometer mas fotos pero por el momento ando casi sin tiempo y el tomar fotos de locales implica una pequeña inversión je je
paciencia por favor je je paciencia je je

y gracias a todos


----------



## darioperu

te felicito por el post 600 y sorry por ser el número 601


----------



## MONINCC

:yes: Feliz post n° 600!!! :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Celebraré cuando sean 1000 post ...xD!


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> Celebraré cuando sean 1000 post ...xD!


q bassssssura ja ja ... de todas maneras gracias SAL DE ANDREWS ja ja :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MisteryWorld

jajajajaja.... bueno pero si que se dio un gran avance me soprendrio y no me canso de ver las fotos.. bueno Felicidades yq ue sigue todo bien

Saludos


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Hermosas fotos Coco y de hecho que este thread sobrepasa los 1000 post.


----------



## koko cusco

darioperu said:


> te felicito por el post 600 y sorry por ser el número 601


no problem je je



MONINCC said:


> :yes: Feliz post n° 600!!! :cheers:


gracias´



MisteryWorld said:


> jajajajaja.... bueno pero si que se dio un gran avance me soprendrio y no me canso de ver las fotos.. bueno Felicidades yq ue sigue todo bien
> 
> Saludos


saludos Jose



CHIMUCHIK said:


> Hermosas fotos Coco y de hecho que este thread sobrepasa los 1000 post.


rumbo al post 1000 entonces XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

RUMBO AL POST NRO 1000!!! ==>
ya tengo nuevo material pero mientras voy procesando la data corrigiendo fotos escogiendo y todo eso... les dejo esta PANORAMICA saludos


----------



## darioperu

me pregunto a que hora tomaste la foto? me da la impresion que está amaneciendo.opcorn:


----------



## vitucho21

se ve espectacular esta pic, me encanta Cusco kay:


----------



## mkografo

congratulations por superar el post 600, la ultima foto esta buenisima pareciera q es de amanecida 4 o 5 am


----------



## koko cusco

mkografo said:


> congratulations por superar el post 600, la ultima foto esta buenisima pareciera q es de amanecida 4 o 5 am


en realidad es alrededor de las 6 y media maso menos cuando empieza a caer la noche muchas gracias


----------



## koko cusco

vitucho21 said:


> se ve espectacular esta pic, me encanta Cusco kay:


gracias VITUCHO


----------



## koko cusco

darioperu said:


> me pregunto a que hora tomaste la foto? me da la impresion que está amaneciendo.opcorn:


anocheciendo mas bien saludos y gracias por postear


----------



## koko cusco

CUSCO ES NOCTAMBULO...!!!
En esta foto estaba en la esquina misma de la catedral... en los atrios quería tomar la capilla de triunfo desde un angulo pegado a la catedral y vi a esta persona... acomode mi tripode y click la toma... no hubo necesidad de editarla es de aquellas tomas que estan listas desde que uno dispara... claro que el señor que esta aqui salio despavorido despues de verme XD!!!










en los portales de la plaza de armas son más de las 10 de la noche del día viernes y hay cantidad de gente turistas y locales diambulando buscando la vida nocturna










Portal de Mantas










Un lounge cafetería nuevo en la cuesta de Suecia... Encuentros el sabor de los sentidos...










Me ecanta como han quedado esos muros antiguos incas mimetizados con el local ... una muestra presente de lo que es Cusco ... la antigua capital inca










Un nuevo tragamonedas YUPANIK que ademas tiene un bar muy chevere en su segundo nivel










YUPANIK BAR... un exelente ambiente y un trato de primera la verdad










el barman haciendo sus acrovacias con el vaso mezclador poseraso XD!!! al ver la camara ja ja










Calle Marquez desde el nuevo local del AYLLU










CALLEJUELAS... quien diría que a la derecha esta el templo más sagrado e importante del imperio el QORIKANCHA solo en CUSCO










Portal plaza de armas










Piletas...













​


----------



## MONINCC

Sin duda cada vez tus fotos estan mejores Koko... casi todas las fotos de esta ultima entrega me gustan mucho. Especialmente, y para variar (jaja) la del local de la calle SUecia con el muraso del palacio inca de Qora Qora ............. y no sabia que el Ayllu está ahora en Marquez. Saludos!!!


----------



## 100%imperial

asi es, cada vez mejor... me encantaron las fotos... y bueno sera de ir al nuevo local del ayllu cuando vaya a Cusco


----------



## brian_cusco13

BUENAS FOTOS KOKO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> asi es, cada vez mejor... me encantaron las fotos... y bueno sera de ir al nuevo local del ayllu cuando vaya a Cusco


hay tres ahora uno en marquez otro en almagro y el antiguo local en el segundo piso ... todavia sigue...

saludos kioshi


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> Sin duda cada vez tus fotos estan mejores Koko... casi todas las fotos de esta ultima entrega me gustan mucho. Especialmente, y para variar (jaja) la del local de la calle SUecia con el muraso del palacio inca de Qora Qora ............. y no sabia que el Ayllu está ahora en Marquez. Saludos!!!


hey gracias INTI saludos



brian_cusco13 said:


> BUENAS FOTOS KOKO!!!!!!!!!!!!


gracias


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> CUSCO ES NOCTAMBULO...!!!
> En esta foto estaba en la esquina misma de la catedral... en los atrios quería tomar la capilla de triunfo desde un angulo pegado a la catedral y vi a esta persona... acomode mi tripode y click la toma... no hubo necesidad de editarla es de aquellas tomas que estan listas desde que uno dispara... claro que el señor que esta aqui salio despavorido despues de verme XD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en los portales de la plaza de armas son más de las 10 de la noche del día viernes y hay cantidad de gente turistas y locales diambulando buscando la vida nocturna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portal de Mantas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un lounge cafetería nuevo en la cuesta de Suecia... Encuentros el sabor de los sentidos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me ecanta como han quedado esos muros antiguos incas mimetizados con el local ... una muestra presente de lo que es Cusco ... la antigua capital inca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un nuevo tragamonedas YUPANIK que ademas tiene un bar muy chevere en su segundo nivel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUPANIK BAR... un exelente ambiente y un trato de primera la verdad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el barman haciendo sus acrovacias con el vaso mezclador poseraso XD!!! al ver la camara ja ja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calle Marquez desde el nuevo local del AYLLU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CALLEJUELAS... quien diría que a la derecha esta el templo más sagrado e importante del imperio el QORIKANCHA solo en CUSCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portal plaza de armas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piletas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Para que las vean en esta pagina...


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos de la noche cusqueña.


----------



## Lightton

Merece ir de nuevo a Cusco, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## koko cusco

roberto_vp said:


> Buenas fotos de la noche cusqueña.


kay:kay:

gracias ROBERTO!!!



Lightton said:


> Merece ir de nuevo a Cusco, gracias por las fotos.


gracias a ti por postear XD!!!


----------



## asr52938

Las fotos en este thread son siempre muy buenas. Cusco de noche se luce (tambien de dia pero de noche tiene un aire mas cosmopolita).


----------



## koko cusco

asr52938 said:


> Las fotos en este thread son siempre muy buenas. Cusco de noche se luce (tambien de dia pero de noche tiene un aire mas cosmopolita).


wow muchas gracias por esas palabras ... muchas gracias


----------



## darioperu

LAS FOTOS DE KOKO SON DE LUJO, UN BUEN CATALOGO DE CUSCO NOCTURNO PARA TODOS LOS TURISTAS.


----------



## Ajo

las fotos son muy interesantes 

lo que me llamo la atencion es que si en verdad se podia hacer eso....










es decir no va en contra del patrimonio... o son solo imitaciones ????


----------



## MONINCC

^^ Claro que se puede hacer eso... 

En perimer lugar *ese muro es 100% original*. Perteneció a un anden perimetral de la kancha inka "Qora Qora" perteneciente a Tupaq Inka Yupanqui. Ese muro ademas el larguísimo, atraviesa mas casas y hoteles a parte de este local.

No se esta atentando al patrimonio porque la estructura aporticada es indepentdiente y no esta comprometiendo al muro, el cual ademas fue restaurado y puesto en valor... y que mejor puesta en valor que como se ve en la foto


----------



## aquicusco

MONINCC said:


> ^^ Claro que se puede hacer eso...
> 
> En perimer lugar *ese muro es 100% original*. Perteneció a un anden perimetral de la kancha inka "Qora Qora" perteneciente a Tupaq Inka Yupanqui. Ese muro ademas el larguísimo, atraviesa mas casas y hoteles a parte de este local.
> 
> No se esta atentando al patrimonio porque la estructura aporticada es indepentdiente y no esta comprometiendo al muro, el cual ademas fue restaurado y puesto en valor... y que mejor puesta en valor que como se ve en la foto


gracias monincc por la aclaracion,yo tampoco tenia mayor informacion al respecto,es que es extraño ver un muro inca en un ambiente contemporáneo,una pregunta y qué del muro del muki?


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Creo que Ajo se refiere a la viga central que se posa sobre el muro inca... lo cual tampoco me parece aceptable... y bueno siempre lo he dicho... detesto cuando se ve las vigas peraltadas y columnas sobresaliendo de los muros; en este caso provocan demasiada distracción al poder apreciar un muro inca bello como ese.


----------



## koko cusco

aquicusco said:


> gracias monincc por la aclaracion,yo tampoco tenia mayor informacion al respecto,es que es extraño ver un muro inca en un ambiente contemporáneo,una pregunta y qué del muro del muki?


Pues la verdad que en muchas cazonas aledañas a la plaza he visto muros incas... dentro de los locales como en el rest incanto, en locales comerciales en triunfo, en la casa de las arpias etc etc... o como mencionas en el muki tambien ... en realidad en muchos locales ...


----------



## koko cusco

Chris_ALOR said:


> Creo que Ajo se refiere a la viga central que se posa sobre el muro inca... lo cual tampoco me parece aceptable... y bueno siempre lo he dicho... detesto cuando se ve las vigas peraltadas y columnas sobresaliendo de los muros; en este caso provocan demasiada distracción al poder apreciar un muro inca bello como ese.


no entiendo bien ... los terminos técnicos que usas pero lo que sé es que lo primero que te llama a entrar en el local desde la calle es el muro inca que se ve incluso desde afuera... a ojo de fotografoXD!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR

claro que se llega a apreciar el muro inca... pero definitivamente pudo apreciarse mucho mejor sin ese peralte gigante de la viga (considerando que la luz entre columnas no es grande no entiendo para que tremendo peralte de la viga). La columna se hubiera visto mejor si fuera circular (ya que las formas curvas son más agradables para el ojo)... En resumen no digo que no se pueda apreciar el muro inca, sino que se pudo haber hecho algo 1000 veces mejor... 

A ojo de fotógrafo.. mm créeme Koko.. a mi se me hubiera pasado por la cabeza borrar esa columna con photoshop... XD :lol::lol: no pero así nomas... todo a la legal. kay:


----------



## 100%imperial

a la orden koko.

edit.


----------



## koko cusco

Ajo said:


> las fotos son muy interesantes
> 
> 
> es decir no va en contra del patrimonio... o son solo imitaciones ????


Por favor amigo ajo este tipo de comentarios que desvirtuan el espiritu del thread con discusiones fuera del tema ... estan demás si quieren crear debate haganlo en debate urbano este thread es sobre VIDA NOCTURNA del cusco


----------



## koko cusco

Chris_ALOR said:


> claro que se llega a apreciar el muro inca... pero definitivamente pudo apreciarse mucho mejor sin ese peralte gigante de la viga (considerando que la luz entre columnas no es grande no entiendo para que tremendo peralte de la viga). La columna se hubiera visto mejor si fuera circular (ya que las formas curvas son más agradables para el ojo)... En resumen no digo que no se pueda apreciar el muro inca, sino que se pudo haber hecho algo 1000 veces mejor...
> 
> A ojo de fotógrafo.. mm créeme Koko.. a mi se me hubiera pasado por la cabeza borrar esa columna con photoshop... XD :lol::lol: no pero así nomas... todo a la legal. kay:


Amigo chris les suplicaría por favor que no desvirtuen más el thread con discusiones sobre vigas o cosas asi ... me parece con todo respeto que este no es el thread para empezar este tipo de discusiones...


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> si de algo me he dado cuenta, es que a los ingenieros en Cusco les encanta hacer vigas peraltadas, o es su costumbre, ya me tope con ese problema cuando quize hacer mi departamento con vigas chatas, por q a mi tampoco me gusta q estén ahi colgando.


amigo kioshi idem... por favor basta de discusiones de corte arquitectonico ... conservemos el verdadero sentido del thread vida nocturna por favor...


----------



## MONINCC

Nada de vigas ah... quedo claro, jaja.

Koko, haber si nos muestras fotos del local "Pachacutec" en el portal de panes. En ahi hay un enorme, bellisimo y finisimo muro inca. Con tu camara seguro que es otra cosa 

http://spanish.pachacutecrestaurant.com/galeria_restaurantpachacutec.php?galeria=restaurant


----------



## koko cusco

==> next


----------



## koko cusco

Plaza de Armas










Rest. TUPANANCHIS










Casa ANDINA










Disco MAMAFRICA










YUPANIQ tragamonedas bar





































UNSAAC










Avenida el sol










Callejuelas rest INCANATO











​


----------



## Captain Morgan

Koko :

No dejas de sorprender con tus fotos y saber mostrar lo variada que puede ser la noche en Cusco. No solo por la calidad de tus fotos, sino tambien por el contenido de ellas, sabes conjugar muy bien la estetica con sobriedad y buen gusto.


----------



## 100%imperial

chvrs fotos.. las dos primeras me gustaron un poco mas


----------



## MONINCC

A mi me gusta la del paraninfo


----------



## koko cusco

Captain Morgan said:


> Koko :
> 
> No dejas de sorprender con tus fotos y saber mostrar lo variada que puede ser la noche en Cusco. No solo por la calidad de tus fotos, sino tambien por el contenido de ellas, sabes conjugar muy bien la estetica con sobriedad y buen gusto.


gracias CAPTAIN ... saludos !!! muy agradecido por ese comentario


----------



## marroncito_cusco

Felicitaciones Koko

Sigue asi


----------



## Captain Morgan

koko cusco said:


> gracias CAPTAIN ... saludos !!! muy agradecido por ese comentario


Koko .... Nunca te llego mi mail que te envie ?


----------



## koko cusco

Captain Morgan said:


> Koko .... Nunca te llego mi mail que te envie ?


te he respondido hasta dos veces pero parece que no llegó...

te escribo por hotmail mejor XD!!


----------



## koko cusco

marroncito_cusco said:


> Felicitaciones Koko
> 
> Sigue asi


gracias así seguimos desde hace un año ininterrumpido XD!!! je je ==>


----------



## DELPIERO

Cuzco es la más bella de todas las ciudades andinas.


----------



## koko cusco

DELPIERO said:


> Cuzco es la más bella de todas las ciudades andinas.


saludos y bienvenido XD!!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

¡Hermosa Cusco!


----------



## PaiMei74

Genailes las fotos. El Cusco nocturno es lo máximo.


----------



## koko cusco

CHIMUCHIK said:


> ¡Hermosa Cusco!


gracias SALUDOS CHIMUCHIK


----------



## koko cusco

PaiMei74 said:


> Genailes las fotos. El Cusco nocturno es lo máximo.


gracias PAIMEI


----------



## koko cusco

Unas de Internet!!!
































































​


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas imagenes DD


----------



## Ajo

koko cusco said:


> ​


muy bien!!! solo moveria un poco el regulador de blancos para que no se vea muy azul .

sigue asi!


----------



## MONINCC

y ya van 700 pots...


----------



## marroncito_cusco

Que bella esa foto desde los techos


----------



## 100%imperial

excelentes fotos...


----------



## darioperu

koko cusco said:


> [/IMG]
> ​


opcorn::applause::applause:

QUE BELLA FOTO.


----------



## MONINCC

Koko... un pequeño aporte:

NO HAY NOCHE CUSQUEÑA SIN LA SINFONICA


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> Koko... un pequeño aporte:
> 
> NO HAY NOCHE CUSQUEÑA SIN LA SINFONICA


Tuve el agrado de escuchar ya a la sinfonica del cusco un gran esfuerzo del INC ... gracias por el aporte MONIN


----------



## Inkandrew9

:cheers:


----------



## mkografo

que lindas fotos muxaxos


----------



## asr52938

Cusco luciendose como siempre


----------



## brian_cusco13

bn con la sinfonica


----------



## tacall

Muy buenas las últimas fotos


----------



## kiecio

buenas fotos de internet


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos de portada!!


----------



## koko cusco

buena voz kiecio


----------



## 100%imperial

de lujo, la segunda me encanta.


----------



## kallpa

koko cusco said:


> Y pasamos del post 600 ehhh :banana::banana::banana: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> : compartiendo cusco nocturno con el foro :grouphug:
> 
> :tyty::cheers1:  hasta lloro de la emoción yaaaaa ja ja no tanto
> 
> mg:
> 
> lo unico que puedo hacer es prometer mas fotos pero por el momento ando casi sin tiempo y el tomar fotos de locales implica una pequeña inversión je je
> paciencia por favor je je paciencia je je
> 
> y gracias a todos


Alguna vez conocí a un poeta cusqueño,que en sus versos conversaba con La María Angola,con la Virgen de Belén, con sus piedras eternas y sus noches doradas; hoy al apreciar esas fotos maravillosas, llego a la conclusión que tus fotos son tambén Poemas que invitan a los miles de internautas a conocer ese viejo corazon de América, ombligo del Mundo.....felicitaciones KOKOCUSCO por regalarnos estas extraordinarias imágenes.


----------



## koko cusco

kallpa said:


> Alguna vez conocí a un poeta cusqueño,que en sus versos conversaba con La María Angola,con la Virgen de Belén, con sus piedras eternas y sus noches doradas; hoy al apreciar esas fotos maravillosas, llego a la conclusión que tus fotos son tambén Poemas que invitan a los miles de internautas a conocer ese viejo corazon de América, ombligo del Mundo.....felicitaciones KOKOCUSCO por regalarnos estas extraordinarias imágenes.


caramba por un momento me senti ante un coloso petreo casi ciclopeo con esas palabras... el cusco tiene una atmosfera mágica la cual es posible capturar en milesimas de segundo a travéz de la camara fotografica yo en lo personal solo pongo un grano de arena de cariño y admiración por mi terruño esta ciudad petrea testigo de mil azañas historicas, de triunfos y derrotas de cronicas de incas y españoles y que hoy nos acoje a todos con ese aroma a cusco que solo esta tierra tiene... la muy noble ciudad del cusco, el antiguo ceno de la antigua cultura sudamericana, el bastión... simplemente QOSQO.

wow saludos y muchas gracias por las palabras...!!! descuida habra sin duda mucho que mostrar de nuestras noches de lluvia decembrinas navideñas... y de las nuevas iluminaciones de pacchas y piletas y seguro hay mucho todavia por ver y mas cosas por mostrar por el momento el enenmigo se llama tiempo y el esbirro ocupaciones je je... saludos


----------



## darioperu

LAS DOS PRIMERAS SON SUPER BUENAS.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Como avanza este hilo, felicitaciones Koko.... ahora con aportes de foristas cusqueños, me parece bien.


----------



## DELPIERO

Encantadora CUZCO. Orgullo de los peruanos. Felicitaciones.


----------



## crlwaly1

Cheveres las fotos ..buena voz 

Crlwaly


----------



## brian_cusco13

koko las imagenes de las 12 se ven geniales!!! no lo habia comentado ....!!
q bn q hubo un evento dia anterior !


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> koko las imagenes de las 12 se ven geniales!!! no lo habia comentado ....!!
> q bn q hubo un evento dia anterior !


Hubo varios eventos como el de la obra completa de kusikay PAUCARTAMPU presentada el dia 29 por ultima vez ya que el proximo año empiezan con una nueva puesta en escena!!!


----------



## koko cusco

INKAS LUCES Y SONIDOS










danza de los sajras o diablos de paucartambo en la puerta de la catedral



















SAJRAS









​


----------



## marroncito_cusco

Estuvo genial año nuevo


----------



## koko cusco

marroncito_cusco said:


> Estuvo genial año nuevo


+1


----------



## rasogu

El proximo año estoy rogando recibir el año nuevo en Cusco


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos koko!!
seria chvr rasogu, nos llamas noma!!!


----------



## aquicusco

Comentaron que estuvo buena esa celebracion en la plaza pero que tambien fue muy desordenado y por momentos peligroso,vi un video en el cual salian fuegos artificiales de entre la gente que estaba a centimetros una de otra,en la misma plaza de armas. eso si me parecio mas que peligroso. no se calculó nada de eso,que mal.
Por otro lado veo las fotos de koko y me pregunto: porque siempre tiene que tener esa misma iluminacion la catedral como la compañia de luces amarillentas (en si mismas por la luz y por lo gastadas que estan)?
no podrian tener otro tono o combinacion? a quien le compete? me parece que es tiempo de replantearse eso,total! no es pintar la catedral es solo darle otra iluminacion.


----------



## koko cusco

aquicusco said:


> Comentaron que estuvo buena esa celebracion en la plaza pero que tambien fue muy desordenado y por momentos peligroso,vi un video en el cual salian fuegos artificiales de entre la gente que estaba a centimetros una de otra,en la misma plaza de armas. eso si me parecio mas que peligroso. no se calculó nada de eso,que mal.
> Por otro lado veo las fotos de koko y me pregunto: porque siempre tiene que tener esa misma iluminacion la catedral como la compañia de luces amarillentas (en si mismas por la luz y por lo gastadas que estan)?
> no podrian tener otro tono o combinacion? a quien le compete? me parece que es tiempo de replantearse eso,total! no es pintar la catedral es solo darle otra iluminacion.


+1 en el cusco ponen una iluminacion nadie le da mantenimiento y despues notamos que ya no esta solo cuando ya no funciona...

Pues eso le compete a la municipalidad creo yo a los que estan iluminando las piletas (boleto turistico) pero hace tiempo que se ve hasta el keke!!!

Deberían contratar expertos en iluminacion... en el caso ecuatoriano sus ciudades lucen bellamente iluminadas (CH) es el colmo que aqui desperdiciemos este bello CH con esas luces de la epoca de Estrada...

en fin buena reflexión

Y es verdad los cuetes son peligroso hay casos de personas que han sufrido accidentes por ello... tanto que ya es algo peligroso...

tienes toda la razón


----------



## koko cusco

rasogu said:


> El proximo año estoy rogando recibir el año nuevo en Cusco


avisa noma compare XD!!!



brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas fotos koko!!
> seria chvr rasogu, nos llamas noma!!!


gracias tio!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Callejuelas










Palacio de Justicia



















El Irish Pub










Super heroes de una exposición de arte XD ... Grau Acuaman










Y Bolognesi










La juerga en el bullfrogs



















la plaza










callejuela









​


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos koko!!
de lujo!!


----------



## kiecio

buenas, muy buenas fotos.


----------



## 100%imperial

excelentes imagenes..


----------



## MONINCC

Ya me imagino el nuevo uso del local del palacio de justicia cuando no ya no lo sea... 

Buena Koko!!!


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas fotos koko!!
> de lujo!!


wowo gracias



kiecio said:


> buenas, muy buenas fotos.


gracias muchas gracias



100%imperial said:


> excelentes imagenes..


caramba gracias



MONINCC said:


> Ya me imagino el nuevo uso del local del palacio de justicia cuando no ya no lo sea...
> 
> Buena Koko!!!


de hecho va quedar espectacular !!!


----------



## koko cusco

Contemplando la antigua ciudad desde el mirador de san blas










Adoro esos viejos balcones










La avenida el sol... El club CUSCO










callejuelas










La CHICHA de GASTON XD!!!










Un recital de canto en KUSIKAY




























Un lunes cualquiera XD!!!










callejuela









​


----------



## brian_cusco13

se ven geniales las fotos...!!! 
como siempre de lujo


----------



## 100%imperial

de lujo...

uyy.. el mirador de san blAS.... cuantos recuerdos.. jajaja


----------



## MONINCC

Porque no puedo ver las fotos? :bash:


----------



## chikobestia

Como extraño esos atardeceres desde San Blas!


----------



## koko cusco

chikobestia said:


> Como extraño esos atardeceres desde San Blas!


pues si extrañas mucho la ciudad por que no te das un salto y nos visitas XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> Contemplando la antigua ciudad desde el mirador de san blas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adoro esos viejos balcones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La avenida el sol... El club CUSCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callejuelas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La CHICHA de GASTON XD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un recital de canto en KUSIKAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un lunes cualquiera XD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callejuela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


paso muy rapido las pongo en esta pagina XD!!!


----------



## marroncito_cusco

bonitas tus fotos koko


----------



## koko cusco

marroncito_cusco said:


> bonitas tus fotos koko


grazzie


----------



## Lightton

*Te las traes bien Koko, buenisimas tus fotos, como siempre.  Cuando es el tiempo de lluvias por alla?*


----------



## koko cusco

Lightton said:


> *Te las traes bien Koko, buenisimas tus fotos, como siempre.  Cuando es el tiempo de lluvias por alla?*


estamos en pleno diluvio por el momento... hasta abril por lo menos :lol::lol:


----------



## roberto_vp

Tan lindas como siempre las calles cusqueñas.


----------



## Canelita

Lindas las calles empedradas, pero me quedo con la cuarta foto de tu última entrega, koko, ¡qué encantadora esa calle con los balcones y las plantas colgantes! 

Hablando de lluvias, koko, en tu opinión, ¿cuál es la mejor época del año para visitar Machu Picchu y la ciudad del Cusco en general? Supongo que cuando llueve menos, ¿cuándo sería?


----------



## koko cusco

roberto_vp said:


> Tan lindas como siempre las calles cusqueñas.


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## koko cusco

Canelita said:


> Lindas las calles empedradas, pero me quedo con la cuarta foto de tu última entrega, koko, ¡qué encantadora esa calle con los balcones y las plantas colgantes!
> 
> Hablando de lluvias, koko, en tu opinión, ¿cuál es la mejor época del año para visitar Machu Picchu y la ciudad del Cusco en general? Supongo que cuando llueve menos, ¿cuándo sería?


mmm la verdad que amo las lluvias je je por que soy buen serrano :banana::banana::banana: ... hay una cosa no me gusta demasiado el frio prefiero los climas templados ... es por ello que Junio no es mi mes favorito del año ya que las montañas estan secas y amarillentas y el frio es fuerte ... me gusta esta temporada por que cuando empiezan las lluvias todo esat muy verde y se ve hermoso el campo y los serros lo unico de malo es que cuando llueve de noche hace frio aunque no tanto como en invierno... quizas enero no sea el mes ideal por que aun hace algo de frio quizas febrero por que hace un poco mas de calor pero siempre con algo de lluvia...

La mejor epoca del año es el veranillo entre fines de septiembre a octubre hay una temperatura agradable... aunque los serros lucen entre amarillo y algo verde por que aun no llueve intensamente...

Algunos prefieren junio por que el cielo es completamente azul sin nubes algunos días el sol quema mucho pero no calienta en realidad...

De machupicchu pues el clima siempre o casi siempre es calurosito como de valle o seja de selva salvo cuando llueve un poco creo que febrero es el mes mas lluviosoy hay riesgo de ver las ruinas entre neblina XD!!!

Por cierto si hay algo que extraño cuando estoy en otras latitudes es la lluvia tormentosa del cusco esa que nos cae a baldazos y no a gotas la misma que deja el olor a tierra mojada y las calles como rios je je esa es la que mas me gusta... y extraño... je je


----------



## Canelita

Gracias por la detallada información, Koko. Una amiga quiere visitar el Cusco y Machu Picchu, más que nada quiere evitar cualquier problema con el transporte debido al clima.

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## kiecio

buenas fotos koko.


----------



## koko cusco

Canelita said:


> Gracias por la detallada información, Koko. Una amiga quiere visitar el Cusco y Machu Picchu, más que nada quiere evitar cualquier problema con el transporte debido al clima.
> 
> ¡Saludos! :cheers:


pues los vuelos pueden sufrir retrasos a cusco por las lluvias y el tren es casi normal aveces muy raras veces se presentan derrumbes en la via del tren a machupiccho pero muy pocas veces y casi nunca impiden llegar a las ruinas solo en caso de algun huaico muy grave pero eso es poco probable...

saludos canelita!!!


----------



## koko cusco

kiecio said:


> buenas fotos koko.


muchas gracias


----------



## tacall

Aunque son las mismas que el otro thread.. muy buenas las fotos


----------



## koko cusco

tacall said:


> Aunque son las mismas que el otro thread.. muy buenas las fotos


wow gracias tio je je :banana::banana:


----------



## koko cusco

Más fotos

Palacio de Justicia










Regocijo y la Meced



















callejuelas










Bullfrog



















teatro en Kusikay




























Mirador de San Blas









​


----------



## 100%imperial

Cusco ---> Maravillosa Ciudad... 

Koko mostrando sus andanzas nocturnas con estilo... jajajaja


----------



## brian_cusco13

bien koko con las fotos del cusco elegante y nocturno!!


----------



## MONINCC

la primera me guta mucho


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> la primera me guta mucho


esa tiene algo de mágia XD!!!



brian_cusco13 said:


> bien koko con las fotos del cusco elegante y nocturno!!


gracias



100%imperial said:


> Cusco ---> Maravillosa Ciudad...
> 
> Koko mostrando sus andanzas nocturnas con estilo... jajajaja


no esta bien que lo digamos los cusqueños pero asi es je je


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> Más fotos
> 
> Palacio de Justicia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regocijo y la Meced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callejuelas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullfrog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teatro en Kusikay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirador de San Blas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


las pongo en esta página tambien XD!!!


----------



## merodeador

Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## koko cusco

merodeador said:


> Muy buenas fotos.


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## mkografo

q excelente Cusco, buenasas las fotos kay:


----------



## koko cusco

mkografo said:


> q excelente Cusco, buenasas las fotos kay:


muchas gracias!!!


----------



## MONINCC

Miren lo que encontre...


----------



## brian_cusco13

buena panoramica ... se ve genial


----------



## koko cusco

buena la ultima!!!


----------



## 100%imperial

brian_cusco13 said:


> buena panoramica ... se ve genial


+1


----------



## kiecio

esa panoramica se ve estupenda sobre todo por el numero de iglesias que aparecen.




































Unas de un dia de lluvia.


----------



## MONINCC

Estamos ayudando a koko a llenar la página, jaja


----------



## mkografo

MONINCC said:


> Miren lo que encontre...


monin no seas abusivo:lol: q tal panoramica, excelente ah kay:


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> Estamos ayudando a koko a llenar la página, jaja


ja ja weno gracias kay:kay:kay:


----------



## koko cusco

mkografo said:


> monin no seas abusivo:lol: q tal panoramica, excelente ah kay:


buena calidad de foto


----------



## koko cusco

kiecio said:


> esa panoramica se ve estupenda sobre todo por el numero de iglesias que aparecen.
> 
> Unas de un dia de lluvia.


gracias kiecio


----------



## marroncito_cusco

quede maravillado con esa super panoramica


----------



## kiecio

koko cusco said:


> gracias kiecio


jaja de nada ya subire mas fotos.


----------



## brian_cusco13

bien con las ultimas fotos kiecio!!


----------



## koko cusco

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> ¡Cuánto color! te felicito, Koko, le sacaste el jugo a estas últimas fotos con el estilo de las tomas. Y sí, el empedrado mojado le da un toque de _Joie de vivre_ a capital imperial :banana2:.
> 
> Y provecho con tu postre :banana:.


gracias chochera ja ja


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Una belleza el Cusco.


----------



## ferkas

Cusco como siempre espectacular.Sin duda que es la ciudad de la que todos los peruanos nos sentimos orgullosos.


----------



## koko cusco

ferkas said:


> Cusco como siempre espectacular.Sin duda que es la ciudad de la que todos los peruanos nos sentimos orgullosos.


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## kiecio

buenas fotos koko


----------



## koko cusco

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Una belleza el Cusco.


gracias



kiecio said:


> buenas fotos koko


gracias tio de tiempo por aquí


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> La ciudad se tiñe de colores...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de diferentes tonalidades e intensidades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me encanta el efecto del empedrado mojado de las calles cuando las luces se reflejan en el...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las torres de los templos lucenla piedra mojada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luna cusqueña
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La chicha de Gastón Acurio... Crepes de chocolate con relleno de crema de lucuma, helado casero de vainilla y para terminar mandarinas acarameladas... en la yema del gusto Gastón
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ademas de los suculentos manjares esta el tradicional café donde tener las exquisitas tertulias... VARAYOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> así es Cusco deslumbrante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> con su semana santa y los tesoros de sus templos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como suelo decir así es Cusco y tan solamente CUSCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


las dejo en esta pagina...


----------



## cesium

No me cansaré nunca de ver fotros del Cuzco, son sencillamente espectaculares.

saludos


----------



## koko cusco

cesium said:


> No me cansaré nunca de ver fotros del Cuzco, son sencillamente espectaculares.
> 
> saludos


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## marroncito_cusco

espectaculares


----------



## koko cusco

marroncito_cusco said:


> espectaculares


wow muchas gracias


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Caramba .... siempre me pierdo en este hilo... el Cusco engalana este país. :yes:
Gracias Koko por compartir tus fotos.


----------



## koko cusco

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Caramba .... siempre me pierdo en este hilo... el Cusco engalana este país. :yes:
> Gracias Koko por compartir tus fotos.


kay:kay:


----------



## roberto_vp

Como siempre excelentes fotos nocturnas.


----------



## koko cusco

roberto_vp said:


> Como siempre excelentes fotos nocturnas.


hey roberto donde te perdiste se extrañan tus fotos... saludos


----------



## roberto_vp

^^ Espero pronto hacerme un tiempo para tomar fotos, extraño tener un thread!


----------



## koko cusco

roberto_vp said:


> ^^ Espero pronto hacerme un tiempo para tomar fotos, extraño tener un thread!


hey robreto esperemos que así sea... por el bien de SSC :lol::lol::lol:

tus fotos son muy apreciadas por nosotros!!!


----------



## roberto_vp

koko cusco said:


> hey robreto esperemos que así sea... por el bien de SSC :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> tus fotos son muy apreciadas por nosotros!!!


Gracias! Por lo pronto ya subí algunas fotos del Olivar al thread de San Isidro.


----------



## El Bajopontino

MONINCC said:


> Miren lo que encontre...


Wow, de infarto, realmente muy buena.


----------



## Lightton

Espectacular esa toma, parece un poster, que buen lente XD, es para apreciarla largo tiempo.


----------



## koko cusco

Bueno refrescando en thread:

DISCO UKUKU´S



















Cena en un hotel campestre cerca de las ruinas de Saqsayhuaman










Calle Marquéz



















Una ciudad vibrante en las noches










Zapatos elegantes XD!!!



















Calle Marquéz










Jugos??










Cusco Noctámbulo










me encanta esa luna llena XD!!!









​


----------



## MONINCC

De tiempo... hacia falta una buena refrescada

Como se llama ese hotel cerca de Saqsayhuaman?


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

¡Que belleza!


----------



## 100%imperial

de primera....

extraño las noches cusqueñas y el frio clasico de Junio... nuestro mes jubilar... se viene "la fiiiiestaaaaaaaa."


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> De tiempo... hacia falta una buena refrescada
> 
> Como se llama ese hotel cerca de Saqsayhuaman?


antes se llama Hotel Inca Tambo pero ahora que cambio de administración la verdad que no se el nombre



CHIMUCHIK said:


> ¡Que belleza!


gracias XD!!!



100%imperial said:


> de primera....
> 
> extraño las noches cusqueñas y el frio clasico de Junio... nuestro mes jubilar... se viene "la fiiiiestaaaaaaaa."


Pucha la verdad que el frio está imposible ya empezaron a caer las heladas y ya está habiendo papa helada "cachu chuño" en quechua X!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13

Buenisimas fotos
se extrañaban las fotos de est thread
todas las fotos lucn geniales!!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Buenas fotos koko.. nunca vi el detalle de ese leoncito.
Saludos.


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> Buenisimas fotos
> se extrañaban las fotos de est thread
> todas las fotos lucn geniales!!


gracias brother



Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Buenas fotos koko.. nunca vi el detalle de ese leoncito.
> Saludos.




gracias


----------



## darioperu

Bien con las fotos koko.


saludos.


----------



## koko cusco

darioperu said:


> Bien con las fotos koko.
> 
> 
> saludos.


kay:kay:


----------



## Lightton

_Lindas fotos koko, me causo gracia la foto en donde se ve al parecer un restaurant, con las mezas angostas y numeradas asi tan rochosa jeje._


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

cusco super fashion!


----------



## ELMER

Como siempre Cusco se luce en las fotos; un gusto visitar este thread.


----------



## koko cusco

repetido


----------



## koko cusco

Lightton said:


> _Lindas fotos koko, me causo gracia la foto en donde se ve al parecer un restaurant, con las mezas angostas y numeradas asi tan rochosa jeje._


je je se trata de una juguería... XD!!! la idéa es mostrar no solo lo glamoroso si no tambien lo cotidiano de la noche cusqueña je je



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> cusco super fashion!


+1



ELMER said:


> Como siempre Cusco se luce en las fotos; un gusto visitar este thread.


muchas gracias ELMER SALUDOS


----------



## Inkandrew9

Qué buena movida nocturna hay en Cusco


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> Qué buena movida nocturna hay en Cusco


kay:kay:kay:


----------



## koko cusco

El puente ¨Psicodélico sobre la cultura XD!!!

SCROLL==>>



































​
​


----------



## Lightton

Ya lo dije creo, pero el tono azul del puente me gusta, como que se ve muy acogedor.


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenas fotos del puente de marcavalle


----------



## fundicionurbano

excelentes fotos


----------



## koko cusco

Lightton said:


> Ya lo dije creo, pero el tono azul del puente me gusta, como que se ve muy acogedor.


pues si de noche se ve algo mejor que de día ... tampoco es un ejemplo pero digamos que alegra las noches con su colorido discotequero ja ja



brian_cusco13 said:


> buenas fotos del puente de marcavalle


grazzie grazzie



fundicionurbano said:


> excelentes fotos


oye muy agradecido por el comentario saludos


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

buen thread koko cusco siempre lo veo aunque es la primera vez que comento


----------



## El Bajopontino

Muy paja este thread, Cusco cosmopolita.


----------



## koko cusco

JmC3dmodelator said:


> buen thread koko cusco siempre lo veo aunque es la primera vez que comento


wow muchas gracias ... no olvides que los threads viven mas que de las fotos de los comentario XD!!! ja ja saludos


----------



## koko cusco

El Bajopontino said:


> Muy paja este thread, Cusco cosmopolita.


gracias bajo


----------



## slashtafuel

chevere tus fotos , por lo visto la movida nocturna en cuzco es buena, saludos


----------



## koko cusco

slashtafuel said:


> chevere tus fotos , por lo visto la movida nocturna en cuzco es buena, saludos


wow gracias y bienvenido al foro XD!!!


----------



## MONINCC

Acaban de publicar un artículo que encaja perfectamente con el thread de Koko.

*Cusco: la ciudad más cosmopolita e internacional del Perú​*
Su alto flujo turístico, que supera el millón de visitantes al año, convierte al Cusco en la ciudad más cosmopolita e internacional del Perú, superando en este aspecto a Lima, la capital y urbe más moderna de este país andino.

Son fundamentalmente dos las razones por las que el Cusco es la ciudad más visitada por los turistas extranjeros que llegan a este país: fue la capital del legendario Imperio de los Incas, y en su ámbito se halla la imponente ciudadela de Machu Picchu, reconocida como la tercera entre las siete nuevas maravillas del mundo.

Pero más allá de Machu Picchu, Cusco concentra un pasado histórico entre épico, esplendoroso y trágico y está inundada de sitios arqueológicos como los de Sacsayhuamán, Choquequirao, Ollantaytambo, Wiracocha, Qenko, Pukará, Tambomachay, entre otros, por lo cual se le considera también la "Roma de América".

Esta ciudad, cuyos arquitectos la configuraron como un puma, se halla a 1.106 kilómetros al sureste de Lima, en la vertiente oriental de la Cordillera de los Andes, a 3.400 metros sobre el nivel del mar, exactamente en la cuenca del río Huatanay, con un extremo que penetra en la Amazonía.

Su población, de un poco más de medio millón de habitantes, es triplicada por el flujo de turistas que la visitan cada año, procedentes de diferentes lugares del mundo, al punto que un agudo observador describió al Cusco como una nueva Babel, o el lugar donde se confunden todas las lenguas del planeta. Pero ese flujo de millón y medio de visitantes al año se incrementará con 60.000 nuevos turistas, brasileños sobre todo, cuando en los próximos meses se inaugure el tramo de 1.100 kilómetros de la Carretera Interoceánica Sur que unirá al Cusco con la ciudad carioca de Río Branco.

El titular de la dirección regional de Comercio Exterior y Turismo del Cusco, Jean Paul Benavente, señaló que ofertar el producto Amazonía-Andes-Pacífico será la primera meta para impulsar el desarrollo del sector turismo de Perú y Brasil.

Para ello se requiere generar los paradores turísticos (lugares de descanso y comercio) en zonas claves como Quincemil o Marcapata en el Cusco, e involucrar en esta tarea a los distritos aledaños que sufren índices muy altos de extrema pobreza y analfabetismo, dijo.

Pero Cusco no sólo atrae por sus monumentos arqueológicos, sino también por su pasado colonial, cuyos impertérritos testimonios, visitados por millones de turistas, lo constituyen diversos templos religiosos y las mansiones levantadas por los españoles sobre las construcciones incaicas.

Entre los más impresionantes figuran la Catedral, levantada sobre el palacio del inca Wiracocha y que contiene una de las mayores colecciones de arte colonial del Perú, y la iglesia de la Compañía de Jesús, edificada sobre el palacio del Inca Huayna Cápac, cuya fachada se muestra como alto ejemplo del barroco andino.

Otros son las iglesias La Merced, también de estilo barroco, que atesora en uno de sus aposentos un crucifijo (custodia) de oro de 1,30 metros de altura con 1.500 diamantes, y la de Santo Domingo, construida sobre el gran templo incaico del Coricancha, y que posee una pinacoteca muy valiosa con lienzos de los siglos XVII y XVIII.

Asimismo atraen a los turistas la iglesia y el monasterio de Santa Catalina, la iglesia de San Blas, el monumento al Inca Pachacútec, el palacio arzobispal, el palacio del Almirante, la Casa de los Cuatro Bustos, la casa del inca Garcilaso de la Vega y el beaterio de las Nazarenas.

Además de sus 10 museos, altamente instructivos, entre los atractivos del Cusco también están los mercados artesanales ubicados en la calle San Andrés, en la Plaza de Armas, en la avenida El Sol y en la calle Triunfo.

Pero al margen del turismo, hay tres factores que hacen pensar que el Cusco puede estar en vísperas de un gran despegue económico si sabe negociar la explotación de sus recursos naturales, tal como ha advertido el analista de temas políticos y económicos, Alfredo Bernechea.

El primero son las reservas probadas de gas natural en los lotes 56 y 88 del yacimiento de Camisea, que según la consultora Netherland, Sewell & Associates, Inc. (NSAI) ascienden hasta 15,92 trillones de pies cúbicos (TCF), cifra que aseguraría este recurso por 40 años.

Segundo, es el impulso de la explotación del cobre de la mina Tintaya, que al año produce 300.000 toneladas métricas de concentrados de cobre, lo cual representa el 12,1 por ciento del total nacional de producción de este metal.

Y, tercero, es la construcción de la carretera Interoceánica Sur que representa una oportunidad para vincular a los agricultores, ganaderos, artesanos e industriales de Cusco, Puno, Arequipa y Madre de Dios con el gran mercado de Acre, Rondonia y Mato Grosso de Brasil. 

Estudios científicos indican que el Cusco habría surgió a consecuencia del colapso del reino del Tiahuanaco, que floreció en la altiplanicie sudamericana, a orillas del lago Titicaca, el cual también fue venerado por los incas.

Unos 500 hombres provenientes del altiplano se habrían establecido paulatinamente en el valle del río Huatanay, proceso que culminaría con la fundación del Cusco. Aunque se desconoce la fecha exacta, por vestigios hallados en el lugar se ha acordado que el emplazamiento donde se ubica la ciudad ya se encontraba habitada hace 3.000 años.

En cambio, tal que capital del Imperio Inca o del Estado del Tawantinsuyu data de mediados del siglo XIII, por lo que el Cusco aparece como la ciudad habitada más antigua de toda América.

Su fundación, alrededor del año 1.200 después de Cristo (d.C.), está envuelta en la leyenda y se le atribuye al primer jefe del Estado inca, Manco Cápac y a su hermana y esposa, Mama Ocllo, quienes "surgieron de las espumas del lago Titicaca como hijos del Sol".

Cusco, una denominación que no se sabe si es quechua o aymara, significa "ombligo" o centro del mundo.

Otras hipótesis indican que el fundador del Cusco fue Pachacútec, el noveno inca o emperador, con quien a la vez se inició la expansión del Tawantinsuyu y su hegemonía sobre otras culturas regionales que le antecedían en creación.

A la llegada de los españoles, a fines de 1533, el Imperio de los Incas se extendía desde la ciudad de Quito (capital de la actual república de Ecuador) hasta el río Maule, en la zona central de Chile.

La fundación española del Cusco, a cargo del conquistador Francisco Pizarro, quien la llamó "noble y grande", ocurrió el 23 de marzo de 1534, un año antes de la fundación de Lima, proclamada desde su inicio como capital del Perú.

En 1536 Manco Inca inició una guerra muy larga y sangrienta para echar de su reino a los invasores, por lo que primero incendió y después sitió el Cusco durante varios años. Esa guerra concluyó en 1572 con la derrota de Tupac Amaru I, el último emperador de la dinastía inca.

El 4 de noviembre de 1780, José Gabriel Condorcanqui, un indio de noble estirpe que se hacía llamar Túpac Amaru II, se levantó en el Cusco contra el dominio español, dando así el primer paso en el proceso de la independencia de las colonias de España en América.

A partir de la independencia del Perú, en 1821, Cusco se convirtió en el eje del desarrollo de su zona sur andina, impulsado principalmente por la textilería, la ganadería y la agricultura.

En 1911, el explorador norteamericano Hiram Bingham comunicó al mundo científico su "descubrimiento" de Machu Picchu, la ciudadela incaica que ya había sido visitada por otros viajeros como el peruano Agustín Lizárraga Ruíz, quien nueve años antes de Bingham abrió el camino para llegar a esas ruinas.

En la segunda década del siglo XX, el Cusco fue el centro de un vigoroso movimiento de intelectuales indigenistas que produjo literatura, sociología e historia y cuyo programa de ideología socialista apuntaba a la recuperación del indio y a la revalorización del pasado incaico.

En 1933 el Congreso de Americanistas realizado en Argentina declaró al Cusco "Capital Arqueológica de América del Sur".

En 1978 la Séptima Convención de Alcaldes de las Grandes Ciudades Mundiales, realizado en Milán, Italia, declaró al Cusco "Herencia Cultural del Mundo", y el 9 de diciembre de 1983, en París, la UNESCO la declaró "Patrimonio Cultural de Humanidad".(Xinhua)

09/07/2010


http://spanish.people.com.cn


----------



## koko cusco

^^^^

El termino cosmopolita viene más bien de el hecho de tener gente de todas partes del mundo ... que de ser elitista ... o de tener lugares de lujo...

Y pues sí Cusco es la ciudad más cosmopolita del Perú que duda cabe ... Tan solo andar por sus calles uno ve gente de muchos lugares del mundo...

PD: Inti será un llamado a conseguir más fotos nocturnas XD!!! ??? :bash::bash:


----------



## koko cusco

Bueno de tiempo unas fotos para actualizar el thread!!! ya me daré tiempo para unas caminatas nocturnas... pasa que esta haciendo un frio glacial en cusco XD!!!




































​


----------



## elsous6

OMG!!! Saco mi bazooka!!!!!!! 
¡Cómo se les ocurre poner esa piletucha al frente de Santa Catalina!!!!!! T_________T


----------



## koko cusco

elsous6 said:


> OMG!!! Saco mi bazooka!!!!!!!
> ¡Cómo se les ocurre poner esa piletucha al frente de Santa Catalina!!!!!! T_________T


ha estado haí desde los años 80 lo unico nuevo es la iluminación...


----------



## elsous6

Me mató la piletita de los pumas. Me recordó al nacimiento que hago en navidad... x__x


----------



## marroncito_cusco

buenas fotos Koko cusco


----------



## brian_cusco13

la pileta siempre estuvo x ahi, solo q la iluminacion es nueva
!!
buenas fotos kokO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MONINCC

famosos los pumitas, jaja


----------



## koko cusco

^^^^

ja ja quien no se ha metido mas de una vez una tranca haí ja ja... :lol::lol::lol: yo varias veces ja ja ja


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

jajaja, muy lindas las ultimas fotos!! saludos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Las fotos de lo mejor que he visto y los pumas.... en fin... Bella ciudad y bello patrimonio.


----------



## mkografo

buenasas las fotaros ah, la primera esta del relajo kay:


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> Plazoleta del tricentenario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un símbolo del cusqueñismo ... la piedra de los doce ángulos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un momento histórico importantísimo para el país la llegada de cosmonautas rusos para anunciar que con la colaboración de la federación rusa se pondrá en órbita el primer satelite peruano el CHASQUI 1 ... el año 2011, el proyecto está siendo desarrollado por la Universidad Nacional de Ingeniería.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exposición de arte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avenida el sol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


las pongo en esta página...


----------



## koko cusco

mkografo said:


> buenasas las fotaros ah, la primera esta del relajo kay:


gracias mkografo saludos


----------



## 100%imperial

Buenas tomas de koko nocturno... 

cuanto quisiera salir tambien a tomar fotos nocturnas, pero el simple miedo de que me choreen la cámara me desanima.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

lindas fotos :drool:


----------



## koko cusco

JmC3dmodelator said:


> lindas fotos :drool:


gracias de paso celebro mi post 6500 espero pronto estar en el 7000 je je :banana::banana:


----------



## koko cusco

Una nueva entrega!!! CUSCO RUTILANTE

La vida agitada de las primeras cuadras de la avenida el SOL










Cusco nocturno salpicado de color










plazoleta Nazarenas llena de hoteles cinco estrellas boutiques tiendas y restaurants ... parece tranquila en esta foto










Hatunrumuyoc y su piedra de los 12 ángulos... imperdible










Unas de internet que me encantaron ... CIRCUS RESTO BAR... todos los créditos a su autor














































más mías la compañía de jesus CUSCO PLAZA DE ARMAS










callejuelas










CUSCO NOCTURNO POR EXELENCIA










​


----------



## koko cusco

mkografo said:


> buenasas las fotaros ah, la primera esta del relajo kay:


mmm una pregunta que es eso del relajo XD!!!

exijo un explicación PLOP!!!


----------



## mkografo

^^ q esta xevere, bacan, mostro :nuts: kay:


----------



## brian_cusco13

grandiosas las fotos
se ven bravazas
de lujo!!


----------



## koko cusco

mkografo said:


> ^^ q esta xevere, bacan, mostro :nuts: kay:


gracias brother


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> grandiosas las fotos
> se ven bravazas
> de lujo!!


gracias chochera ... le tengo mucho cariño a este thread y no iva a dejarlo morir XD!!!


----------



## marroncito_cusco

muy buenas fotos como siempre


----------



## Vane de Rosas

koko cusco said:


> gracias chochera ... le tengo mucho cariño a este thread y no iva a dejarlo morir XD!!!


:bow::bow::bow::bow::master::master::master::master::master::hug:


----------



## koko cusco

^^^^

amiga eres un sol ja ja gracias alegraste mi día un abrazo...

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## koko cusco

marroncito_cusco said:


> muy buenas fotos como siempre


kay:kay:


----------



## MonikaAQP

que vacano quiero una cámara que tome fotos asi


----------



## koko cusco

MonikaAQP said:


> que vacano quiero una cámara que tome fotos asi


Bueno en realidad para que salgan así con esta camara necesitas primero de un tripode... luego desactivar el flash ... Luego un poquillo de photoshop... no mucho solo lo esencial XD!!! Y voila...

Pero si te interesa pienso desacerme pronto de ella XD!!!


----------



## Antarqui

Cusco se luce en las fotos, siempre sale tan hermosa y bella, pero la noche le da un embrujo y encanto tan especial que a cualquiera cautiva ¡¡Ay Qosqo, Qosqo sumaq llaqta.....!! saludossss :wave:


----------



## koko cusco

Antarqui said:


> Cusco se luce en las fotos, siempre sale tan hermosa y bella, pero la noche le da un embrujo y encanto tan especial que a cualquiera cautiva ¡¡Ay Qosqo, Qosqo sumaq llaqta.....!! saludossss :wave:


gracias por la visita antarqui...

:banana::banana:


----------



## koko cusco

más fotos...

que siga el thread...

Cusco de por sí es mágico pero cuando llueve mucho más























































​​


----------



## 100%imperial

q rica lluviaaaaa.... es una de las cosas q extraño jajaja, aunq ojala q esta temporada no sea = a la anterior.

bien ahi koko con las fotos y mojando la cámara


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> q rica lluviaaaaa.... es una de las cosas q extraño jajaja, aunq ojala q esta temporada no sea = a la anterior.
> 
> bien ahi koko con las fotos y mojando la cámara


ja ja un frio de la mie... ja ja kioshi

Sobre todo cuando el agua a innundado los zapatos y te ha mojado el pantalon hasta las rodillas ja ja ja

Pero me apasiona las fotos así que ni el frio ni la lluvia me hacen escapar ja ja ja


----------



## koko cusco

más fotos






















































​


----------



## 100%imperial

q buen chaparrón te mandaste... en la 1ra y 3da se nota lo buena q staba la lluvia... me hiciste acordar a la vez q tuvimos la primera reuna con bryan y jose y la criminal lluvia q nos agarro


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> q buen chaparrón te mandaste... en la 1ra y 3da se nota lo buena q staba la lluvia... me hiciste acordar a la vez q tuvimos la primera reuna con bryan y jose y la criminal lluvia q nos agarro


bueno las calles eran rios en pleno centro ... el paraguas iva a desarmarse y la casaca de pluma hacia agua XD!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Magia!


----------



## ELMER71

Por Dios Koko...tus fotos son postales, ni hablar, a mi juicio en el sur Cusco es LA CIUDAD, otro nivel definitivamente y el fotògrafo...de los mejores...saludos.


----------



## koko cusco

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Magia!


 gracias


----------



## koko cusco

ELMER71 said:


> Por Dios Koko...tus fotos son postales, ni hablar, a mi juicio en el sur Cusco es LA CIUDAD, otro nivel definitivamente y el fotògrafo...de los mejores...saludos.


muchas gracias ELMER :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Caballerodelanoche28

Que mostro el Cusco, amigo koko tus fotos son bravazas y de paso tu avatar hace doler brother :lol:


----------



## koko cusco

Caballerodelanoche28 said:


> Que mostro el Cusco, amigo koko tus fotos son bravazas y de paso tu avatar hace doler brother :lol:


muchas gracias... je je el avatar pues bueno creo que dice algo un poco de mi personalidad XD!!


----------



## BRITNEYFAN

AHHH QUIERO REGRESAR A CUSCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

BRITNEYFAN said:


> AHHH QUIERO REGRESAR A CUSCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


te esperamos XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Cusco es mas sensual por las noches...

Portada lateral del templo de Santo domingo










San Blas










Tritones de la Plaza de armas










Hotel monasterio CUSCO





























​


----------



## koko cusco

Plaza de armas










avenida el sol










calle siete culebras










Pileta en san francisco










Un local nocturno










Plazoleta de San Blas









​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Sto Domingo iluminado :drool:


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> Sto Domingo iluminado :drool:


definitivamente XD!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

KOKO :

Tus fotos y buen gusto en saber QUE tomar y COMO tomarlas son únicas !!!!

Felicitaciones


----------



## koko cusco

muchas gracias MORGAN!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Sgte Pàgina


----------



## brian_cusco13

buenisimas fotos koko!
de lujo
... como siempre!


----------



## koko cusco

koko cusco said:


> Cusco es mas sensual por las noches...
> 
> Portada lateral del templo de Santo domingo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Blas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tritones de la Plaza de armas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel monasterio CUSCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plaza de armas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avenida el sol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calle siete culebras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pileta en san francisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un local nocturno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plazoleta de San Blas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


las paso a esta página


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> Sgte Pàgina


XD!!! ya coloco una nueva tanda


----------



## koko cusco

brian_cusco13 said:


> buenisimas fotos koko!
> de lujo
> ... como siempre!


muchas gracias BRYAN


----------



## koko cusco

Cusco de noche es lluvia... XD!! sobre todo en esta epoca










entre sus muros de piedra...










Y sus casonas y museos coloniales










la noche simplemente es...










el reflejo del metal refulgente 










con que incas e hispanos forjaron esta bella ciudad









​


----------



## koko cusco

que más queda añadir sinó que simplemente al noche en cusco es MAGICAMENTE bella










fotos del THE CIRCUS RESTO BAR... fotos del facebook créditos a sus autores
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?profile=1&id=184531644071#!/pages/Cusco-Peru/The-Circus-Resto-Bar/184531644071


----------



## MONINCC

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## 100%imperial

bella nuestra ciudad... mágica y nostálgica cuando la lluvia cae sobre sus calles  ...


----------



## koko cusco

MONINCC said:


> :applause::applause::applause:


gracias INTI


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> bella nuestra ciudad... mágica y nostálgica cuando la lluvia cae sobre sus calles  ...


muy cierto +10


----------



## Captain Morgan

KoKo :

Esta lloviendo en estos dias o son tomadas anteriormente estas maravillosas fotos ??


----------



## koko cusco

Captain Morgan said:


> KoKo :
> 
> Esta lloviendo en estos dias o son tomadas anteriormente estas maravillosas fotos ??


Morgan hay días que llueve torrencialmente y otros días como hoy que el sol esta radiante y no se ve una sola nube en el cielo... pero es posible que por la noche llueva de nuevo XD!!!

gracias


----------



## Inkandrew9

Me gusta cuando llueve, hace tiempo que no viajo a Caxamarca, y estas fotos me hacen recordar las veces que me iba de vacaciones a la sierra ...


----------



## xanderpap

cusco lo maximo facinantes las fotos gracias por las fotos mi estimado koko


----------



## brian_cusco13

HERMOSA NUESTRA CIUDAD
QUE ORGULLO!
Buenisimas Fotos KokO!!
como siempre...


----------



## Captain Morgan

Me encanta cuando llueve ... eso hace a la ciudad más atractiva aun y al valle mucho más bello.
Este mes espero estar por allá una vez más.


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> Me gusta cuando llueve, hace tiempo que no viajo a Caxamarca, y estas fotos me hacen recordar las veces que me iba de vacaciones a la sierra ...


a mi me encanta la lluvia perooo me hace recordar lo del año pasado... creo que va ser dificil sacarlo del subconciente de todos los cusqueños... :nuts:



xanderpap said:


> cusco lo maximo facinantes las fotos gracias por las fotos mi estimado koko


wow muchas gracias pero no olvides que tengo la mas grande inspiración nuestra querida ciudad



brian_cusco13 said:


> HERMOSA NUESTRA CIUDAD
> QUE ORGULLO!
> Buenisimas Fotos KokO!!
> como siempre...


BRYAN muchas gracias eres lo máximo...



Captain Morgan said:


> Me encanta cuando llueve ... eso hace a la ciudad más atractiva aun y al valle mucho más bello.
> Este mes espero estar por allá una vez más.


así... pues que lo pases muy chevere por aquí MORGAN... me imagino que ya habras puesto el ojo en algún nuevo negocio XD!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

KOKO 

No tanto así pero siempre ando con los ojos muy bien abiertos y admirando cada vez mas al Cusco y las oportunidades que ofrece.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

koko cusco said:


> con que incas e hispanos forjaron esta bella ciudad​


Estas inspirado koko... esa frase me hace recordar a "Alturas de Machupicchu" del gran Pablo Neruda.

De esta tanda me quedo con esta foto.


----------



## koko cusco

Captain Morgan said:


> KOKO
> 
> No tanto así pero siempre ando con los ojos muy bien abiertos y admirando cada vez mas al Cusco y las oportunidades que ofrece.


chevere... está haciendo un calor insoportable en cusco... combinado cun lluvias extremas por las tardes XD!!! así que ve preparándote


----------



## koko cusco

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Estas inspirado koko... esa frase me hace recordar a "Alturas de Machupicchu" del gran Pablo Neruda.
> 
> De esta tanda me quedo con esta foto.


ja ja no tanto Kuntur pero gracias igual!!! 

un abrazo waikicha


----------



## Daniel Brunelli

Incrível!!!


----------



## juanchristian

koko cusco said:


> Cusco de noche es lluvia... XD!! sobre todo en esta epoca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


En esta foto parece que el auto estuviera sumergido en el agua! :nuts:


----------



## koko cusco

^^
ja ja es verdad


----------



## Chris_ALOR

No entiendo la foto.... Koko ayuda porfavor que me he pasado 15min. y no la entiendo... :gaah:

Porque sale el vehiculo así???


----------



## Inkandrew9

Fàcil porque esa foto la tomò desde la Catedral que està màs arriba que la plaza, entonces cuando tomò esa foto pasò un carro a nivel de la plaza y da la sensaciòn que està hundido. Tienes que aprender mucho mi estimado padawan Christian 

xD!


----------



## MONINCC

Inkandrew9 said:


> Fàcil porque esa foto la tomò desde la Catedral que està màs arriba que la plaza, entonces cuando tomò esa foto pasò un carro a nivel de la plaza y da la sensaciòn que està hundido. Tienes que aprender mucho mi estimado padawan Christian
> 
> xD!


Tienes razon Andres. Me creerias si te digo que tampoco entendia la foto??? solo que me daba roche preguntar :lol:


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> Fàcil porque esa foto la tomò desde la Catedral que està màs arriba que la plaza, entonces cuando tomò esa foto pasò un carro a nivel de la plaza y da la sensaciòn que està hundido. Tienes que aprender mucho mi estimado padawan Christian
> 
> xD!


ja ja ja

bueno casi ... por poquito je je ... No es desde la catedral precisamente... es más bien desde los portales frente al mc donald XD!!!...(portales al lado de la catedral) y si están a más altura que la plaza es por ello que cuando pasó el carro parecería estar bajo el agua como bien dices...

Quizas el hecho de ver la piedra mojada por la lluvia colabore un poco con esa sensación XD!!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Daniel Brunelli said:


> Incrível!!!


muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

MONINCC said:


> Tienes razon Andres. Me creerias si te digo que tampoco entendia la foto??? solo que me daba roche preguntar :lol:


:nuts:

:lol:





koko cusco said:


> ja ja ja
> 
> bueno casi ... por poquito je je ... No es desde la catedral precisamente... es más bien desde los portales frente al mc donald XD!!!...(portales al lado de la catedral) y si están a más altura que la plaza es por ello que cuando pasó el carro parecería estar bajo el agua como bien dices...
> 
> Quizas el hecho de ver la piedra mojada por la lluvia colabore un poco con esa sensación XD!!!!


Buehhh casi la tinko, en la ubicaciòn, entonces, pero la idea va por ahi.

Saludos :wave:


----------



## yosoyrobert

Perfecto ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
Como dice Elmer mi Querido Cusco y me Querida Arequipa, ..........mmmm.. no hay una sola palabra para definir lo que es,,,,me quedo pensandoo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## darioperu

El efecto visual es impresionante.

Muy buena toma.


----------



## koko cusco

ld:ld:ld:

:lock::lock::lock:

todo tiene su final ... nada dura para siempre...

creo que ya va siendo hora de cerrar este thread


----------



## koko cusco

^^^^^^

JA JA ni loco!!!


Bueno la verdad es que extrañaba postear fotos ... nuevas XD!!! ando algo ocupado pero tengo algunas que deseo compartir 
​


----------



## koko cusco

dos de internet





































una más de internet










Espero poder recorrer de nuevo las calles en busca de nuevas tomas este 2011
​


----------



## freds

muy buenas fotos KOKo y nada solomente agradacerte por el gran aporte que le das a casi todos los threads cusquenios


----------



## MONINCC

Este thread no debe morir...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Que Iglesia es y donde queda Koko???.... que nunca llegue a verla ni fotografiarla... :gaah:

Bonito thread.


----------



## brian_cusco13

^^
Es el templo de Santo Domingo, por el Qoricancha!
BUENISIMAS FOTOS Koko!
se ven geniales
este thread volvio de lo mejor =)!


----------



## chikobestia

Ohhh, hace mcuho no entraba a este thread, hermosas fotos de Cusco, como extraño esa lluvia que me dejaba pegadaso por la ventana de mi cuarto o escondido por la Plaza de Armas.


----------



## koko cusco

freds said:


> muy buenas fotos KOKo y nada solomente agradacerte por el gran aporte que le das a casi todos los threads cusquenios


bueno ultimamente no tengo mucho tiempo disponible ya no es como antes... amigo je je pero cuando puedo pongo algunas fotos XD!!!



MONINCC said:


> Este thread no debe morir...


esperemos que nooo XD!!!



Chris_ALOR said:


> Que Iglesia es y donde queda Koko???.... que nunca llegue a verla ni fotografiarla... :gaah:
> 
> Bonito thread.


gracias CHRIS... por cierto es el koricancha Santo Domingo desde la entrada principal ... recuerdo que tenias una foto desde el interior del claustro ... muy bella por cierto



brian_cusco13 said:


> ^^
> Es el templo de Santo Domingo, por el Qoricancha!
> BUENISIMAS FOTOS Koko!
> se ven geniales
> este thread volvio de lo mejor =)!


gracias BRYAN



chikobestia said:


> Ohhh, hace mcuho no entraba a este thread, hermosas fotos de Cusco, como extraño esa lluvia que me dejaba pegadaso por la ventana de mi cuarto o escondido por la Plaza de Armas.


ultimamente esta lloviendo demasiado en cusco... y cuando llueve empieza a hacer algo de frio... no da ganas de salir mucho.... XD!!!

Saludos a todos y espero estar trayendo algunas uevas tomas de la ciudad...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Ohh si tiene razón, es la Iglesia de Santo Domingo. Yo estuve solo hasta la tarde y no llegué a ver la iluminación por ese lado... :gaah: que cólera me hubiera quedado más tiempo y le sacaba fotos...


----------



## 100%imperial

hablando solo koko??? jajaa

coo siempre tu y tu buen ojo para las fotos.


----------



## Lictus

koko cusco said:


> ja ja saludos lictus gracias por el coment pues si de hecho que el turismo le ha dado este cariz a cusco de ser tan noctambula y cosmopolita ... en verdad que si...
> 
> El uchucuta es una variante de aji local una especia de crema picante hecha a base de mani rocoto, perejil, culantro (galleta o pan), y mucho pero mucho HUACATAY una hierba muy usada en la culinaria local es acompañante de carnes asados y papas de nuestra cocina posiblemente tenga un inicio inca y haya terminado en algo ya mestizo muy cusqueño UCHUCUTA si señor ja ja


jajaja ok señor cheff gracias x la respuesta me recuerda en algo a la crema de ocopa arequipeña pero en algo nada mas ... lo intentare jajaja

Por lo demas ya es hora que de vacasiones me pase una vuelta por el Cusco:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## angelarock

Excelentes fotos Koko, realmente A1 .:master::master::cheer::cheer:
¿Sabes si habrá algun thread que tenga solo hoteles del Cusco?? ¿con los hoteles del Urubamba?


----------



## koko cusco

angelarock said:


> Excelentes fotos Koko, realmente A1 .:master::master::cheer::cheer:
> ¿Sabes si habrá algun thread que tenga solo hoteles del Cusco?? ¿con los hoteles del Urubamba?


Recuerdo que el forista JBlock creó un thread de hoteles exclusivos de todo el Perú y había imagenes de los mejores hoteles del valle sagrado, pero uno exclusivo solo de hoteles no... Yo cree uno con fotos del hotel ARANWA, tengo fotos del casa andina private collection pero nunca las he posteado.

PD: Muchas gracias por el comentario


----------



## MIG2010

Muy bonitas las fotos,especialmente las tomadas después de las precipitaciones.


----------



## MIG2010

angelarock said:


> Excelentes fotos Koko, realmente A1 .:master::master::cheer::cheer:
> ¿Sabes si habrá algun thread que tenga solo hoteles del Cusco?? ¿con los hoteles del Urubamba?


Excelente idea¡¡ No sólo los del Valle Sagrado,también podrían entrar los de Aguas Calientes.:banana:


----------



## freds

MIG2010 said:


> Excelente idea¡¡ No sólo los del Valle Sagrado,también podrían entrar los de Aguas Calientes.:banana:


^^^^ estoy de acuerdo seria un buen threat.
hoteles 3 ,4, 5 estrellas y hasta los hoteles boutique....
y porque no podriamos poner un catalogo de restaurantes too .


----------



## xanderpap

its a good idea


----------



## koko cusco

ALAMEDA PACHACUTEQ...
























































​


----------



## koko cusco

Av. el Sol










Av 28 de Julio










Monumento a Pachacuteq










3D Mapping Plaza de Armas









​


----------



## chikobestia

Muy buenas las últimas fotos Koko, sobre todo la primera con ese cielo que tanto se extraña, al parecer quedó bien la Pachacuteq se ven muy renovadas las avenidas mostradas.


----------



## MisteryWorld

Como extrañaba este tema es uno de mis favoritos es bueno verlo despues de tiempo, gracias Koko... buen cambio de esa avenida que lleva al centro historico las fuentes de colores ya quiero estar por alla aunque unos dias, una pregunta solo son esas 2 nuevas fuentes o hay mas por que esa avenida es larguita nomas...

Saludos


----------



## Victor23peru

wowowow ke buen thread ^^ COOOOOLLL CUSCO CITY ^^


----------



## koko cusco

MisteryWorld said:


> Como extrañaba este tema es uno de mis favoritos es bueno verlo despues de tiempo, gracias Koko... buen cambio de esa avenida que lleva al centro historico las fuentes de colores ya quiero estar por alla aunque unos dias, una pregunta solo son esas 2 nuevas fuentes o hay mas por que esa avenida es larguita nomas...
> 
> Saludos


holaaaa que ha sido de tu vida donde te perdiste... gracias por el comentario... Bueno en el óvalo pachacuteq hay una paqcha pequeña, en la alameda hay como 4 o 5 creo

Saludos cuando vienes para Cusco???


----------



## 100%imperial

genial koko...


----------



## koko cusco

chikobestia said:


> Muy buenas las últimas fotos Koko, sobre todo la primera con ese cielo que tanto se extraña, al parecer quedó bien la Pachacuteq se ven muy renovadas las avenidas mostradas.


gracias brother ... saludos


----------



## koko cusco

Victor23peru said:


> wowowow ke buen thread ^^ COOOOOLLL CUSCO CITY ^^


muchas gracias


----------



## koko cusco

next==>>


----------



## koko cusco

Av. La cultura CUSCO
BONUS Av La Cultura




































​


----------



## 100%imperial

volviste recargado koko.

buen mix de fotos


----------



## MisteryWorld

muy buenas fotos me vinieron recuerdos de la casa del vino ....

por que apagaron las luces del puente de la UNSAAC?...

Gracias Koko este es mi thread favorito de Cusquito 

Saludos


----------



## koko cusco

100%imperial said:


> volviste recargado koko.
> 
> buen mix de fotos


ja ja saludos Kioshi me di unas escapadas por el centro y la cultura XD!!


----------



## koko cusco

MisteryWorld said:


> muy buenas fotos me vinieron recuerdos de la casa del vino ....
> 
> por que apagaron las luces del puente de la UNSAAC?...
> 
> Gracias Koko este es mi thread favorito de Cusquito
> 
> Saludos


la casa del vino??? ja ja ja hace siglos que no voy por haí je je bueno en realidad prefiero los lugares nocturnos del centro, ten cuidado con esos vinos que son radioactivos ja ja ja

Las luces del puente no las veo hace tiempo solo hay un par de color blanco que iluminan lla pasarela no será que ya se descompusieron??? XD!!!


----------



## MisteryWorld

koko cusco said:


> la casa del vino??? ja ja ja hace siglos que no voy por haí je je bueno en realidad prefiero los lugares nocturnos del centro, ten cuidado con esos vinos que son radioactivos ja ja ja
> 
> Las luces del puente no las veo hace tiempo solo hay un par de color blanco que iluminan lla pasarela no será que ya se descompusieron??? XD!!!


Por lo que me comentaron amigos que viven alla es por que suponen que los materiales de construccion de mmm creo ampliacion de veredas dejaron bajo el puente casi por las luces o relativamente encima de ellas por eso estan apagadas pero no se si es por eso o por que espero vuelvan a encenderlas D


----------



## koko cusco

Una actualización

































































​


----------



## MisteryWorld

wow que deleite de fotos, gracias Koko....

la 1ra es de la Cultura nove?

Saludos todas tus fotos me agradaron


----------



## koko cusco

MisteryWorld said:


> wow que deleite de fotos, gracias Koko....
> 
> la 1ra es de la Cultura nove?
> 
> Saludos todas tus fotos me agradaron


nove ja ja hace años que no escuchaba esa expresión ... muy cochala Mistery saludos

PD: que ojo clínico que tienes ja ja si es en la cultura al lado de la torre el carmen XD!!!


----------



## koko cusco

Nueva tanda































































​


----------



## Inkandrew9

¡Oh! La Casa del Algodòn ... :colgate:


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> ¡Oh! La Casa del Algodòn ... :colgate:


XD!!!


----------



## Bonipupi

Me encanta ese concepto de que mantenga la fachada de la construccion historica pero que por dentro haya una tienda sofisticada o un restaurant


----------



## koko cusco

Bonipupi said:


> Me encanta ese concepto de que mantenga la fachada de la construccion historica pero que por dentro haya una tienda sofisticada o un restaurant


Si bueno en el centro especialmente en la plaza viene ocurriendo eso desde hace unos años atras...


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ojalà que vuelva la iluminaciòn de la fachada de la Compañìa


----------



## koko cusco

Inkandrew9 said:


> Ojalà que vuelva la iluminaciòn de la fachada de la Compañìa


Andrews para serte sincero la unica iglesia bien iluminada es Santo Domingo... ES UNA PENA pero así es en Cusco las autoridades se dan el lujo de tener semejante patrimonio de ciudad y tenerla de noche con estas luces tenues.. :bash::bash:


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Victor23peru

bravzas las pics de CUSCO ^^


----------



## Inkandrew9

koko cusco said:


> Andrews para serte sincero la unica iglesia bien iluminada es Santo Domingo... ES UNA PENA pero así es en Cusco las autoridades se dan el lujo de tener semejante patrimonio de ciudad y tenerla de noche con estas luces tenues.. :bash::bash:


hno:


----------



## Victor23peru

revise de nuevo el thread ^^ BRAVAZAS LAS PICS NO CABE DUDA EL SUR TIENE LO MEJORCITO EN ARKITECTURA ^^ con las hermosas construcciones de CUSCO CITY ^^ TODO FASHION I CON LA CITY BLANKA LO MAXIMO EL SUR ^^


----------



## MisteryWorld

koko cusco said:


> ​


Muy buena foto Koko, uso urbanamente ambia de cara


----------



## Victor23peru

esa avenida es la avenida del ejercito?¿?¿??


----------



## xanderpap

^^ No es la av de la cultura.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

koko cusco said:


> Av 28 de Julio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Le doy 5 años para que esta avenida este igual que la Cultura con al menos unos 6 edificios de 8 a 13 pisos.
:cheers:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Muy esnob el Cusco ... muy fashion... increible en los andes peruanos una ciudad asi.
:nuts:


----------



## MisteryWorld

si se ve genial me gusta la nueva cara del ovalo


----------



## Victor23peru

me gustan las avenidas de cusco ^^


----------



## uspaorkoo

koko cusco said:


> ​


excelente foto! habria que tomarla de nuevo, desde el mismo angulo, pero cuando este acabado el edificio kay:


----------



## xanderpap

^^Leiste mi mente jejej desde el mismo angulo cuando este terminado el montalvo a la misma hora que se tomo esa foto .


----------



## MIG2010

Cool
Good pics my friend Koko.
i love you.


----------



## koko cusco

MIG2010 said:


> Cool
> Good pics my friend Koko.
> i love you.


ja ja Love you too ja ja ja ja

gracias MIG


----------



## koko cusco

Nueva tanda:


----------



## koko cusco

​


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin

Muy buenas tomas koko.


----------



## koko cusco

Kuntur Apuchin said:


> Muy buenas tomas koko.


gracias


----------



## MisteryWorld

como siempr eun exito tus fotos Koko


----------



## MisteryWorld

el interior de Local de la 4ta foto donde es, es nuevo?


----------



## koko cusco

MisteryWorld said:


> el interior de Local de la 4ta foto donde es, es nuevo?


Es el Kentucky Fried Chicken del Cusco...esta en la plaza de armas donde estaba el AYLLU


----------

